# Bohemian violin, cello and new viola V4. Release very soon?



## tabulius (Jun 9, 2021)

I wanted to let you know that it seems the V4 of Bohemian series is very close to release. They are moving from the UVI player to their own plugin, which seems to be very good with purging capabilities and faster loading and saving times. Release estimates were MAY/JUNE so it should be very close. I'm personally looking for the free upgrade of the violin and I'm eager to hear the new viola in action.

Source: Dev Update Blog

I have found the violin is great for string section layering. It handles the fast runs and adds that little bit of "realism" to sample strings. Now if CSS could release the fast runs update, I would be happy to test the CSS/Bohemian pairing.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 9, 2021)

Post in thread 'Virharmonic Updates for Q1 2021...New GUI, Viola' https://vi-control.net/community/th...for-q1-2021-new-gui-viola.102552/post-4825248


----------



## tabulius (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh, I missed that thread. I searched the forum, but it gave only results from 2019-2020. Still, hopefully we will see the new stuff soon(ish).


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 14, 2021)

Recieved notification that the releases have been pushed back two or three months to the 3rd quarter... hopefully pre-TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 14, 2021)

When it comes to Virharmonic releases, I'll believe it when I see it, but when I see it I'm sure I'll love it.


----------



## tcb (Jun 14, 2021)

It seems only one programmer in Virharmonic and he got COVID unfortunally 😂.
Hope he be well soon.


----------



## tabulius (Jun 15, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Recieved notification that the releases have been pushed back two or three months to the 3rd quarter... hopefully pre-TEOTWAWKI.


Darn it!


----------



## pipirisnaki (Jun 15, 2021)

They updated their site with this:



> Hello everyone, just a quick update regarding release dates. As some of you may know already from emailing us or from the Vi control Composer Forum, our lead Programmer Jordi was taken ill with Covid 19 and has only recently returned to work. This has pushed the release date back to the Summer Holidays (from Q2 to Q3 release) as we catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Update Newsletter will be going out this week with a bit more info


Man, i want so bad the new solo viola, i bet it will be awesome as cello and violin. In fact, i'm just waiting for viola in order to finish my wip.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

The Virharmonic website is still down for Maintenance.

https://www.virharmonic.com/

Waiting ... and hoping that Bohemian Violin V4 will be released today. 

Next the Bohemian Cello V4, then Viola V4.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic is actually getting ready to release Violin V4? 😱

I just put on my diaper!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

Quote from the Virharmonic website :

" _We are updating our website for the imminent release of Bohemian Violin Version 4 !

We expect the site to reopen later today on the 1st April 2022 of Central European Time._ "


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2022)

Considering their track history, can also be an April Fool…


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 1, 2022)

I am a bit surprised to see the lack of silly April Fools threads by developers this year,you might be on to something………….


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I am a bit surprised to see the lack of silly April Fools threads by developers this year,you might be on to something………….


It’s so late for release that a joke about this wouldn’t be funny


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Robert_G (Apr 1, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Considering their track history, can also be an April Fool…


I was expecting Alex (Cinematic Studios) to post an April fools that his updates were ready today.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Virharmonic is actually getting ready to release Violin V4? 😱
> 
> I just put on my diaper!


I predict they'll finally get around to releasing the viola around violin V53.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Apr 1, 2022)

Website is up!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

Interesting :


----------



## PianoWithSam (Apr 1, 2022)

The sound in the video is quite amazing. The divisi sounds stunningly beautiful...


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 1, 2022)

Bought! However, my serial doesn't seem to be working with the Pulse downloader. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## AMBi (Apr 1, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Bought! However, my serial doesn't seem to be working with the Pulse downloader. Anyone else having the same issue?


Same here. It keeps telling me the code doesn't exist


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

I bought the older version 3, violin and Cello, but never installed them. 

I now see the Violin V4 added in my account for download with serial number. I will download it and enjoy. The demos sound awesome 

Thank You, and Congratulations to Virharmonic for the V4 of the Bohemian Violin, looking forward to the Cello V4, and the release of the Viola V4.


----------



## jneebz (Apr 1, 2022)

Can anyone comment on CodeMeter licensing that’s used with the new products?


----------



## digimortal (Apr 1, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Bought! However, my serial doesn't seem to be working with the Pulse downloader. Anyone else having the same issue?


Eheh, had the same, you have to use only the serial in second line for Pulse, I guess the first line is still for the UVI version


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Same here. It keeps telling me the code doesn't exist


I have two serials showing in my account, one for the UVI version, and one for the new Gorilla Engine. So, make sure you choose the correct one.

The UVI version has two parts only with seven characters each i.e. xxxxxxx-yyyyyyy


----------



## AMBi (Apr 1, 2022)

Whoah!

Is this normal? I didn't think it was that big





EDIT: My Pulse needed an update and things are working fine now


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 1, 2022)

My serial is the correct Pulse serial. However it is still saying it does not exist.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Whoah!
> 
> Is this normal? I didn't think it was that big


Mine is saying 52GB


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> My serial is the correct Pulse serial. However it is still saying it does not exist.


You might want to contact their support, and possibly @pulsedownloader, he is usually available on the forum.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Apr 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Whoah!
> 
> Is this normal? I didn't think it was that big


That much space is required only if you decide to download both Windows and Mac version together. Pulse has only recently added the ability to choose OS on install (specifically for our library), so 60 GB of space will be enough. Please make sure that you have downloaded the newest pulse from either www.pulsedownloader.com or from your account at virharmonic.com. Thanks, but only 60GB is needed.

Warm Regards

Alex


----------



## AMBi (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> That much space is required only if you decide to download both Windows and Mac version together. Pulse has only recently added the ability to choose OS on install, so 60 GB of space will be enough. Please make sure that you have downloaded the newest pulse from either www.pulsedownloader.com or from your account at virharmonic.com. Thanks, but only 60GB is needed.
> 
> Warm Regards
> 
> Alex


Thanks, I realized I needed an update for Pulse and it reset and things are going smoothly now so it's my mistake sorry!


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 1, 2022)

Does the new engine use iLok?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

Do we need to download the Gorilla Engine from our Virharmonic Account first. Then use the serial number for the content of the violin V4 from PULSE downloader ?


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 1, 2022)

So do you need to download this onto the SSD it will be living on or can you download and then move it into place after it's done downloading and unpacking?


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 1, 2022)

So, no more free updates? :(


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Apr 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Do we need to download the Gorilla Engine from our Virharmonic Account first. Then use the serial number for the content of the violin V4 from PULSE downloader ?


Hi,

The Bohemian Violin is the plugin, so all you need to do is download from pulse and you have everything you need to get setup  

Let me now how you get on 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Apr 1, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> So do you need to download this onto the SSD it will be living on or can you download and then move it into place after it's done downloading and unpacking?


Hi,

You can choose to download wherever you want and you can install where you want. There is also the ability to easily move the samples to another hard drive after install if you change you mind 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Bohemian Violin is the plugin, so all you need to do is download from pulse and you have everything you need to get setup
> 
> ...


Hi @Virharmonic Tea boy ,

Thanks for the feedback & Congratulations on the release of the Bohemian Violin V4. The demos sound awesome. So, surely looking forward to install it today, also looking forward to the release of the Bohemian Cello V4, and Viola V4.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 1, 2022)

Just to clarify, please ensure you download Pulse from the website before installing. The latest version of Pulse has not be rolled out as an auto update to users yet so if you want the new features to allow downloading this library, please install the new version from the website first.

This latest version will roll out as an update in the app to everyone automatically next week


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 1, 2022)

Got the serial situation sorted out thanks to super fast support 👍


----------



## jneebz (Apr 1, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Just to clarify, please ensure you download Pulse from the website before installing. The latest version of Pulse has not be rolled out as an auto update to users yet so if you want the new features to allow downloading this library, please install the new version from the website first.
> 
> This latest version will roll out as an update in the app to everyone automatically next week





pulsedownloader said:


> Just to clarify, please ensure you download Pulse from the website before installing. The latest version of Pulse has not be rolled out as an auto update to users yet so if you want the new features to allow downloading this library, please install the new version from the website first.
> 
> This latest version will roll out as an update in the app to everyone automatically next week


Even if Pulse says I’m up-to-date? [EDIT]: current version 40.2.3. [EDIT 2]: Nevermind...sorry figured it out.


----------



## digimortal (Apr 1, 2022)

In business  Installation went very smooth, congrats @Virharmonic Tea boy !


----------



## micrologus (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can choose to download wherever you want and you can install where you want. There is also the ability to easily move the samples to another hard drive after install if you change you mind
> 
> ...







It seems I can't install on my SSD Disc!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

It's very useful to have the user's manual printed for handy access and study.


----------



## chapbot (Apr 1, 2022)

What a wonderful treat to start the weekend!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

micrologus said:


> It seems I can't install on my SSD Disc!


Installing out of OS drive is supported, but are you on Mac OSX 10.14+ That is the minimum OSX that is supported.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Even if Pulse says I’m up-to-date? [EDIT]: current version 40.2.3. [EDIT 2]: Nevermind...sorry figured it out.


Please download PULSE only directly from the site or from your account on our website. The AutoUpdate will take time to populate.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 1, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Just to clarify, please ensure you download Pulse from the website before installing. The latest version of Pulse has not be rolled out as an auto update to users yet so if you want the new features to allow downloading this library, please install the new version from the website first.
> 
> This latest version will roll out as an update in the app to everyone automatically next week


So I didn't update but Pulse accepted the serial number and started downloading. Do I need to stop it and download the new Pulse and then redownload?


----------



## micrologus (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Installing out of OS drive is supported, but are you on Mac OSX 10.14+ That is the minimum OSX that is supported.


Yes, I'm on macOS Monterey 12.3, but it doesn't work


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

The latest PULSE version I downloaded for Windows is ver. 40.2.7


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

micrologus said:


> Yes, I'm on macOS Monterey 12.3, but it doesn't work


On Mac it can be due to some extra privileges. You can also install on your OS drive and move the Blob files (sample content files) on your external drive post instal. Please check out the manual for more info on this - *Manual*


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> So I didn't update but Pulse accepted the serial number and started downloading. Do I need to stop it and download the new Pulse and then redownload?


Did it ask you if you would like to install Mac OSX or Windows ? If not I would recommend cancelling the install, deleting the folder that downloaded parts and Install pulse from their website and begin again, but if it asked you what OS you wish to install you are on up to date version.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Did it ask you if you would like to install Mac OSX or Windows ?


I don't remember. Probably. But I didn't update pulse. I know I entered the license code and that it asked me where I wanted to install it.

I know I'm running a reasonably up to date version of Pulse, but the comments on here suggest that there is unreleased version that is required for this library.

The information on the library in Pulse is this:
Version 1.0.1
Download size 52GB
Install size: 52GB
Number of files: 15


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Did it ask you if you would like to install Mac OSX or Windows ? If not I would recommend cancelling the install, deleting the folder that downloaded parts and Install pulse from their website and begin again, but if it asked you what OS you wish to install you are on up to date version.


Same for me. Just opened Pulse and entered the serial and it's working. Not sure why it would ask me if I want to install a Windows version on MacOS? @pulsedownloader


----------



## micrologus (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> On Mac it can be due to some extra privileges. You can also install on your OS drive and move the Blob files (sample content files) on your external drive post instal. Please check out the manual for more info on this - *Manual*


I installed on my OS Drive, but I can't find the library. Were is it installed?


----------



## timprebble (Apr 1, 2022)

is there no AAX support for the new plugin?
I use ProTools and ableton LIVE - does that mean I have to keep both versions installed ie the new one as VST and the older one for UVI?


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

micrologus said:


> I installed on my OS Drive, but I can't find the library. Were is it installed?


Please check out the Manual on Page 14 on how to move the blobs. Also our library is a plugin not a standalone app, so you can find it in your DAW under instruments - Virharmonic - Bohemian Violin


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

timprebble said:


> is there no AAX support for the new plugin?
> I use ProTools and ableton LIVE - does that mean I have to keep both versions installed ie the new one as VST and the older one for UVI?


AAX will come out as soon as we have it tested. It won't be long and it will be ready before the release of Cello as Cello will launch with AAX support at Launch, if things go well AAX support will be added in a week or two.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> AAX will come out as soon as we have it tested. It won't be long and it will be ready before the release of Cello as Cello will launch with AAX support at Launch, if things go well AAX support will be added in a week or two.


Great news, thank you!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> Same for me. Just opened Pulse and entered the serial and it's working. Not sure why it would ask me if I want to install a Windows version on MacOS? @pulsedownloader


Our library has Windows and Mac version. So on the newest version Pulse asks you which version would you like to install when you click download and install your library. That way you download only the version you need.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 1, 2022)

@Virharmonic ,

Congratulations on the release of the Bohemian Violin V4. 

Are you going to post some in-depth walkthrough videos of Vln 4 on YouTube ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> @Virharmonic ,
> 
> Congratulations on the release of the Bohemian Violin V4.
> 
> ...


We will do tutorials over the course of next few weeks


----------



## playz123 (Apr 1, 2022)

I am copying my serial number directly from the web site, but when I put it into the latest and correct version of Pulse, it's telling me my "serial number doesn't exist (BE)". How do I fix that??


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

playz123 said:


> I am copying my serial number directly from the web site, but when I put it into the latest and correct version of Pulse, it's telling me my "serial number doesn't exist (BE)". How do I fix that??


Please make sure that you are not including the PROVIR5-XXXX serial That is for UVI .... Alternatively please contact our support with the serial and we can check if there is an issue Frank. But it should work - The serials Look like this : SGHR5-RUPPP-123SF-B899V-FKEJE (PS this is not a real serial :D , just an example )


----------



## zeng (Apr 1, 2022)

Are you going to keep & use Bohemian Violin v3 (UVI version) or delete it?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Our library has Windows and Mac version. So on the newest version Pulse asks you which version would you like to install when you click download and install your library. That way you download only the version you need.


I understand, but in my opinion Pulse should only download the version for the system that you are on. Anyway, I am up and running. Just deleted the installers at the end, and everything is working well ❤️‍🩹


----------



## digimortal (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow, the new techniques really push the instrument to the next level, sul tasto, harmonics and ponticello open up so much possibilities for (dynamic) expression, gorgeous


----------



## jonnybutter (Apr 1, 2022)

I was just using v3 of the violin today, and even though I’ve had it for a few years, I’m still always so impressed at how great it is. Then I checked my email and BAM. Can’t wait to go download v4! We know you’ve been very busy but….we really really want that viola, guys. If it’s anything like the vln it’s going to be killer.

Congratulations to everyone at Virharmonic!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I understand, but in my opinion Pulse should only download the version for the system that you are on. Anyway, I am up and running. Just deleted the installers at the end, and everything is working well ❤️‍🩹


Pulse wasn't originally designed to house OS Specific versions. They have added it for us very recently and that is why the update isn't yet through to autoupdating, but it will work better and better going forward. Pulse is ever evolving


----------



## d4vec4rter (Apr 1, 2022)

Just downloaded it. Excuse my initial ignorance but I selected, what I thought, was the installation folder on my SSD but that happened to be just where the installation files were downloaded to. The actual data (I'm assuming it's the blob file) was installed in my Program Data folder on C drive. First question - can I move this and how? I want the sample data on my SSD drive. 

Second question - when I go to select a style, it keeps popping up asking me to assign a key. Why do I need to do this when keys already appear to be assigned.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Just downloaded it. Excuse my initial ignorance but I selected, what I thought, was the installation folder on my SSD but that happened to be just where the installation files were downloaded to. The actual data (I'm assuming it's the blob file) was installed in my Program Data folder on C drive. First question - can I move this and how? I want the sample data on my SSD drive.
> 
> Second question - when I go to select a style, it keeps popping up asking me to assign a key. Why do I need to do this when keys already appear to be assigned.


Hi Dave

Q1 - You need to move the 2 blobs part1 and part2 to your desired location (but only those 2 files). On the next start up of the plugin it will ask you to locate part 1 and then it will work as usual. ( Please feel free to check out the *Manual* for more info)

Q2 - If you are clicking on the Key name it will ask you to assign. Moods are clickable, but you can click only on the name of the mood, not on the keyswitch assign. That is for reassigning the keys if you wanted to change the assigns. Articulations are not clickable as they are mostly force keys (active only when the key is down) so they are only assignable.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Q1 - You need to move the 2 blobs part1 and part2 to your desired location (but only those 2 files). On the next start up of the plugin it will ask you to locate part 1 and then it will work as usual.
> 
> Q2 - If you are clicking on the Key name it will ask you to assign. Moods are clickable, but you can click only on the name of the mood, not on the keyswitch assign. That is for reassigning the keys if you wanted to change the assigns.


Thanks for the prompt reply. I've just seen the post where you direct users to the manual and I've just downloaded that. Looking forward to having a good play with this at the weekend. Congrats on the release.


----------



## AMBi (Apr 1, 2022)

playz123 said:


> Yes, thanks, but the problem is that only the UVI serial number is showing on my downloads page and, as you advised in the email and here, it doesn't work. 😀 I don't see the type of SN you mentioned. Am, I blind? 😜


You should probably hide that serial a little better since it’s easy to make it out


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

playz123 said:


> Yes, thanks, but the problem is that only the UVI serial number is showing on my downloads page and, as you advised in the email and here, it doesn't work. 😀 I don't see the type of SN you mentioned. Am, I blind? 😜


I'm guessing based on the image with blurred Serial that it was Aprils fools


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 1, 2022)

playz123 said:


> Yes, thanks, but the problem is that only the UVI serial number is showing on my downloads page and, as you advised in the email and here, it doesn't work. 😀 I don't see the type of SN you mentioned. Am, I blind? 😜


It's the second one, starting 7GY... and it's not sufficiently obscured so you should delete that image immediately.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Please make sure that you are not including the PROVIR5-XXXX serial That is for UVI .... Alternatively please contact our support with the serial and we can check if there is an issue Frank. But it should work - The serials Look like this : SGHR5-RUPPP-123SF-B899V-FKEJE (PS this is not a real serial :D , just an example )


LOL..😀 Yes...except I'm the one that was fooled! It took me a minute to figure out that the number shown was actually TWO separate S/Ns. I discovered that by checking my own records. Sorry about that. 😀 Downloading now. Many thanks...and sincere congratulations on the new release!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

playz123 said:


> LOL..😀 Yes...except I'm the one that was fooled! It took me a minute to figure out that the number shown was actually TWO separate S/Ns. I discovered that by checking my own records. Sorry about that. 😀 Downloading now. Many thanks...and sincere congratulations on the new release!


It is Aprils Fool today... I think many though that we were pranking with the launch date  and thanks to internet connection issues we almost didn't manage to launch today, so we had our fill of Aprils Fool today


----------



## jneebz (Apr 1, 2022)

Can someone confirm that the Trio and Chamber (+Div) Modes play a slapback when using the staccato articulation? Kinda like a measured Trem? Is that intentional? 

[EDIT] - looks like they are more pronounced in upper velocities?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 1, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> I understand, but in my opinion Pulse should only download the version for the system that you are on. Anyway, I am up and running. Just deleted the installers at the end, and everything is working well ❤️‍🩹


Yes but then some people might have two machines and want to download both versions for different OS on the one machine. Everyone has different processes for how they download so we want to offer everyone multiple options. 

If we only offered the version based on your OS that would upset some people


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Yes but then some people might have two machines and want to download both versions for different OS on the one machine. Everyone has different processes for how they download so we want to offer everyone multiple options.
> 
> If we only offered the version based on your OS that would upset some people


Can you add an option where I can choose to not be asked, and only download the system appropriate file?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Can someone confirm that the Trio and Chamber (+Div) Modes play a slapback when using the staccato articulation? Kinda like a measured Trem? Is that intentional?
> 
> [EDIT] - looks like they are more pronounced in upper velocities?


There is definitely a small slap. Also, the trem seems to start with multiple players and then goes to one?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 1, 2022)

So I directed it to install the library to my dedicated SSD drive but it has also installed very large .blob files to my C drive. So I now have two folders of approx 24GB, one on my SSD with .BIN files and the other on my OS drive with .blob files. Do I need both these folders or can one be deleted?

I don't want the library to stream from my OS drive, so what should I do?

Congrats on the release!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

aaronnt1 said:


> So I directed it to install the library to my dedicated SSD drive but it has also installed very large .blob files to my C drive. So I now have two folders of approx 24GB, one on my SSD with .BIN files and the other on my OS drive with .blob files. Do I need both these folders or can one be deleted?
> 
> I don't want the library to stream from my OS drive, so what should I do?
> 
> Congrats on the release!


Delete the .BIN files and then copy the blob to there. Then delete the blob from your OS. That's what I did and everything is working well.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 1, 2022)

Absolutely lovely. and well worth the wait. Well done and congratulations to Ondrej and the entire Virharmonic team. I haven't had a chance to go through the manual yet, but have done a bit of "noodling' and so far am very fond of the "Classical" preset. But they are all extremely useful and sound great.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 1, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Can someone confirm that the Trio and Chamber (+Div) Modes play a slapback when using the staccato articulation? Kinda like a measured Trem? Is that intentional?
> 
> [EDIT] - looks like they are more pronounced in upper velocities?





D Halgren said:


> There is definitely a small slap. Also, the trem seems to start with multiple players and then goes to one?


Hi there, 

We are about to go to sleep, but there is by design loose timing on the Staccatos, Spiccs and Pizz on the Chamber and Trio, this actually becomes much less pronounced and natural on the Div variants of the modes. However trems never start with Multiple players. The only way there could be a bleed through is using crafting or maestro on (poly performer) 

I hope that helps. 

I'll actually be logging off now (sleep deprivation finally caught up with me after the release ), but if you get stuck please do check out the manual on the product page or also the info button on the left corner of the plugin ( once active you can hover over any of the clickable keys and it will tell what they mean).

Thank you to all for your help and support to help us get to the launch and I'll be back in 12 hours


----------



## pipirisnaki (Apr 1, 2022)

Old tracks made with uvi are backward compatible with the new plugin?

Thank you for the new plugin, downloading...


----------



## jneebz (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are about to go to sleep, but there is by design loose timing on the Staccatos, Spiccs and Pizz on the Chamber and Trio, this actually becomes much less pronounced and natural on the Div variants of the modes. However trems never start with Multiple players. The only way there could be a bleed through is using crafting or maestro on (poly performer)
> 
> ...


Ok thanks and congrats on a great release…the deeper I get into this the more I find myself smiling 🙂


----------



## davidson (Apr 1, 2022)

Is it apple silicon native?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 1, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are about to go to sleep, but there is by design loose timing on the Staccatos, Spiccs and Pizz on the Chamber and Trio, this actually becomes much less pronounced and natural on the Div variants of the modes. However trems never start with Multiple players. The only way there could be a bleed through is using crafting or maestro on (poly performer)
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, I mean the trem in chamber and trio modes. Starts with ensemble and then seems to go to single player 🤷‍♂️


----------



## constaneum (Apr 1, 2022)

So how you guys update this ? Did you receive an email on this ? I didn't seem to receive any emails on this. Hmm


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 1, 2022)

constaneum said:


> So how you guys update this ? Did you receive an email on this ? I didn't seem to receive any emails on this. Hmm


Yes, got an email, but login to the website and go to downloads and there should be 2 serial numbers now for the violin. The new one is the longer one on the bottom.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 1, 2022)

Ah alright. Thanks for thr info


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



That divisi chamber mode! And the second violin sounds so sad. Plus I'm not hearing any bumps or flaws, just seamlessness


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 1, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> That divisi chamber mode! And the second violin sounds so sad. Plus I'm not hearing any bumps or flaws, just seamlessness


Is it a real 2nd violin? it sounds really good.


----------



## AMBi (Apr 1, 2022)

dhmusic said:


> Is it a real 2nd violin? it sounds really good.


It sounds to me like its the same samples just pitched down 1 semitone and slightly processed differently.
Pretty much all solo violin library's lowest note are without vibrato including Bohemian, but the 2nd Violin has vibrato on it.


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> It sounds to me like its the same samples just pitched down 1 semitone and slightly processed differently.
> Pretty much all solo violin library's lowest note are without vibrato including Bohemian, but the 2nd Violin has vibrato on it.


Ah that makes sense. I love the darker timbre of drop-tuned instruments


----------



## Petrucci (Apr 1, 2022)

Is there support for Mac OS 13.6, does anybody know??


----------



## holywilly (Apr 1, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> Is there support for Mac OS 13.6, does anybody know??


10.14 and up. States on the spec section. 






Virtual Violin, Solo Violin, Virtual Performer, VST, AU, AAX


Virtual Violin that is more than just a Virtual instrument. Powered by our virtual performer, this solo violin can inspire from the first note.




www.virharmonic.com


----------



## CT (Apr 1, 2022)

This sounds pretty impressive!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 2, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> Delete the .BIN files and then copy the blob to there. Then delete the blob from your OS. That's what I did and everything is working well.


Should I move over only the .blob files and leave the Virharmonic folder with the settings and JS files in the C/ProgramData folder?


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

davidson said:


> Is it apple silicon native?


Not Native yet, but supported. M1 native will come out this year, but based on the beta tests, the library is working great on M1 already


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

aaronnt1 said:


> Should I move over only the .blob files and leave the Virharmonic folder with the settings and JS files in the C/ProgramData folder?


Yep only the blobs. If you move the other files it will not work and you will need to reinstall.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

constaneum said:


> So how you guys update this ? Did you receive an email on this ? I didn't seem to receive any emails on this. Hmm


Hi Ronald, 

You can just login to your account and you will find it there. Install guide is part of the manual which is available on the product page. If you are not receiving emails from us, please get in touch with our support and we will look into it. Newsletter was send out and owners of Bohemian should have received an email unless they have unsubscribed in the past to receive updates (the main reason some people won't get an email is because when contacted about previous updates, they unsubscribed or their provider bounced the email). Sorry to hear that you didn't get the email, but if you get in touch we will investigate why is that happening.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Yep only the blobs. If you move the other files it will not work and you will need to reinstall.


Thanks, all sorted now.


----------



## Petrucci (Apr 2, 2022)

holywilly said:


> 10.14 and up. States on the spec section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks..! Maybe it's time to upgrade finally..


----------



## holywilly (Apr 2, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> Oh, thanks..! Maybe it's time to upgrade finally..


10.14 is rock solid, no harm to upgrade.  And enjoy the violin.


----------



## bukie77 (Apr 2, 2022)

Awesome job... well worth the wait!


----------



## Petrucci (Apr 2, 2022)

holywilly said:


> 10.14 is rock solid, no harm to upgrade.  And enjoy the violin.


Yeah, seems like I'll have to..! Every time those OS upgrades are very nervous for me lol))


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm having issues with slight variations in the stereo image.
I haven't chased it down but E.G. the panning drifts from center of a held note to a quick & slight pan to the left on the re-bow. (solo performer)
Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Batuer (Apr 2, 2022)

I just update V3 to V4. Loading within no seconds and love the sound so much. Thanks @Virharmonic

This is a live short performing with the keyboard.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Apr 2, 2022)

ceemusic said:


> I'm having issues with slight variations in the stereo image.
> I haven't chased it down but E.G. the panning drifts from center of a held note to a quick & slight pan to the left on the re-bow. (solo performer)
> Is this normal behavior?


Hi CeeMusic,

The Library is recorded via Mid Stereo, so as the violinist moves a bit during playing and rebowing there can be mild stereofield motion.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 2, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi CeeMusic,
> 
> The Library is recorded via Mid Stereo, so as the violinist moves a bit during playing and rebowing there can be mild stereofield motion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I suppose it depends on how it's triggered, sometimes it results in an obvious panning effect as opposed to a person performing / moving naturally.
For this reason it'd be nice to include a mono option in settings. 
It sounds very nice though, congrats on the release.


----------



## tack (Apr 2, 2022)

Installation was a little confusing:

Using Pulse, it was unclear if the folder I selected would _also_ be the installation folder, or just the download folder, particularly when the option was "Download & Install" and Pulse explicitly recommending _not_ to install in this folder (presumably due to it being for downloads). In fact, Pulse just launches the installer at which point you can choose your installation location. This was really misleading.
During installation, it asks you where to put "plugin content" but, at least in the moment, I wasn't sure if this included the large sample data, or just things like presets. It defaults to C:\ProgramData on Windows. I made the assumption that this did include sample data, so picked the drive I wanted to hold it. (This assumption was true.) It installed stuff into C:\ProgramData anyway, but at least not the sample blobs. I'd make this clearer in the installer.
When I loaded the VST3i in REAPER, it prompted me to select the path where the blob files were located. Couldn't the install process have set this configuration up already? Why ask? The problem with prompting for the install location is that REAPER complained the plugin was taking too long to load and invited me to kill it. I ignored that invitation, selected the path, and the plugin loaded, but then -- either due to a bug in REAPER or a bug in Bohemian -- MIDI events weren't being received by the plugin. No sound came through until I removed and re-added the plugin.
I got there in the end -- and it sounds fantastic -- but the installation process has some rough edges that could stand to be sanded down.

Edit: Oh, and what a breath of fresh air the loading process is. Using Bohemian via UVI was so painful and ditching it was an excellent choice.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Apr 2, 2022)

tack said:


> Installation was a little confusing:
> 
> Using Pulse, it was unclear if the folder I selected would _also_ be the installation folder, or just the download folder, particularly when the option was "Download & Install" and Pulse explicitly recommending _not_ to install in this folder (presumably due to it being for downloads). In fact, Pulse just launches the installer at which point you can choose your installation location. This was really misleading.
> During installation, it asks you where to put "plugin content" but, at least in the moment, I wasn't sure if this included the large sample data, or just things like presets. It defaults to C:\ProgramData on Windows. I made the assumption that this did include sample data, so picked the drive I wanted to hold it. (This assumption was true.) It installed stuff into C:\ProgramData anyway, but at least not the sample blobs. I'd make this clearer in the installer.
> ...


Hi Tack,

Thank you for the feedback and kind words.
You are correct that on some DAWs it may require a restart after the activations. We mention that in the manual, but we can add a note under the Activate button. That way it will be clearer. Thank you for the installer Feedback and we will make Tutorial Videos for install to make the ride smoother


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 2, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Tack,
> 
> Thank you for the feedback and kind words.
> You are correct that on some DAWs it may require a restart after the activations. We mention that in the manual, but we can add a note under the Activate button. That way it will be clearer. Thank you for the installer Feedback and we will make Tutorial Videos for install to make the ride smoother


With Logic it required just unloading and reloading the plugin to get the plugin to respond to midi, not a full restart of Logic. 

The part that confused me was the plugin installer for the pkg. there was a drop down for the blob and I inferred this was the location to install the blob, which turned out to be correct, but the wording wasn’t clear in the moment.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 2, 2022)

What is the Gorilla Manager? Double clicking starts 4 background processes, but no interface opens.


----------



## tack (Apr 2, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Can anyone comment on CodeMeter licensing that’s used with the new products?


I just noticed this as well, and I'm not super excited about Yet Another Mandatory Privileged Service I need to run for copy protection.

Trying to run it as an unprivileged user is proving to be really problematic. It'd probably take me the entire afternoon to reverse engineer this to lock it down. So, I'll do what I do with PACE, and keep the service disabled until I need it. (I can at least run it as myself, which is not admin but it's not exactly unprivileged.)

(Yes, I'm that one guy on the planet who cares about the security of his desktop, in contrast to the entire industry of Windows application developers who don't give a shit.)


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

tack said:


> I just noticed this as well, and I'm not super excited about Yet Another Mandatory Privileged Service I need to run for copy protection.
> 
> Trying to run it as an unprivileged user is proving to be really problematic. It'd probably take me the entire afternoon to reverse engineer this to lock it down. So, I'll do what I do with PACE, and keep the service disabled until I need it. (I can at least run it as myself, which is not admin but it's not exactly unprivileged.)
> 
> (Yes, I'm that one guy on the planet who cares about the security of his desktop, in contrast to the entire industry of Windows application developers who don't give a shit.)


Gorilla manager is used on activating the license. On restart it won't appear there anymore. The plugin is developed on Gorilla Engine and part of Gorilla Engine is licensing ability. We have opted to use CodeMeter for licensing as it means that we didn't have to spend resources and time on developing our own bespoke protection.

Gorilla Manager is used for License handling - Activation of the plugin. The activation happens online and Gorilla manager handles it for us. It launches when you activate the plugin, but is not used otherwise and once you restart your computer it won't be there unless you need to activate other library by us.


----------



## tack (Apr 2, 2022)

Just to be clear, I was talking about CodeMeter in my previous post.

I do understand it doesn't make sense for you to develop your own system for copyright protection -- at least not one that is this invasive -- so I'm just expressing my frustration with CodeMeter itself. It demands far more permissions than it actually needs, and it binds to port 22350/tcp, which is fortunately limited to localhost but can still be a potential vector for attack by malware.

The saving grace there is CodeMeter is obscure in the grand scheme of things, so there is an element of security through obscurity.

On Windows, you can set the CodeMeter service to manual, and when you load the plugin in your DAW, after somewhere between a few to a couple dozen seconds of hanging, Windows UAC will eventually prompt if you want to start CodeMeter, so that's the compromise I've taken (in addition to changing the service to run as myself, as opposed to LocalSystem).

I don't expect you (Virharmonic) to do anything about this -- the overwhelming majority of your users simply won't care so it doesn't make business sense to invest in any change here -- but there are a few of us stragglers out there who like to think we're in control over our computers rather than the other way around. (A delusional notion on Windows, I know.)


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 2, 2022)

Batuer said:


> I just update V3 to V4. Loading within no seconds and love the sound so much. Thanks @Virharmonic
> 
> This is a live short performing with the keyboard.



I'm curious about this example, because I'm of two thoughts about it:

1. As a VI instrument performing a virtual violin, it is truly impressive, but....

2. ...if I were evaluating in the context of enjoying a piece of music, it sounds like a student playing a real violin rather poorly.

While an amazing technical achievement, does it represent an uncanny valley of a solo violin?


----------



## chapbot (Apr 2, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> I'm curious about this example, because I'm of two thoughts about it:
> 
> 1. As a VI instrument performing a virtual violin, it is truly impressive, but....
> 
> ...


I wouldn't look to that demo as a good representation of the library 😂 It appears it is being played, whereas it really should be programmed.

If I were creating that demo, I would play it in first then experiment with different velocities and articulations.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2022)

@Gingerbread ,

Did you listen to the demos of the new V4 Bohemian Violin on the Virharomonic website ?


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 2, 2022)

chapbot said:


> I wouldn't look to that demo as a good representation of the library 😂 It appears it is being played, whereas it really should be programmed.
> 
> If I were creating that demo, I would play it in first then experiment with different velocities and articulations.


That's perfectly fair. I was definitely wondering about the playability of it, vs. how much programming it requires to excel. 



muziksculp said:


> @Gingerbread ,
> 
> Did you listen to the demos of the new V4 Bohemian Violin on the Virharomonic website ?


Not yet. Definitely need to do that.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> Not yet. Definitely need to do that.


Yes, they are quite amazing !


----------



## michael c (Apr 2, 2022)

Has anyone run this on High Sierra (10.13.6) yet? Worried about moving up to OS 14 Mojave because of some other software that we use and need.


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 2, 2022)

CodeMeter required... I'm out.


----------



## chlady (Apr 2, 2022)

I just downloaded all the bohemian violin files to my ssd sample hd but the installer would only let me inttall to my OS X startup drive which is very strange and not what I don't want to do . Is there a way to move the content off my OS and to my other HD and still work? 
Mojave OS 10.14.6


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 2, 2022)

Gone through the manual but can someone tell me how to 'force' this to MONO. Also, seems a bit 'sluggish' (even 'sprightly' mood) - way to improve that latency?


----------



## chapbot (Apr 2, 2022)

Gingerbread said:


> That's perfectly fair. I was definitely wondering about the playability of it, vs. how much programming it requires to excel.



Playability is actually quite good. In that demo I would first try using the "classical" setting. It was on "improv" and that might not be the best for that particular melody.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

chlady said:


> I just downloaded all the bohemian violin files to my ssd sample hd but the installer would only let me inttall to my OS X startup drive which is very strange and not what I don't want to do . Is there a way to move the content to my other HD ?



Depending on the user privileges, it can happen that the install will not allow install on external drives, but you can relocate the 2 blob files (2 files that contain the largest part of the library) to any location. You can checkout the manual for exact steps ( manual is available on the product page )


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 2, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Gone through the manual but can someone tell me how to 'force' this to MONO. Also, seems a bit 'sluggish' (even 'sprightly' mood) - way to improve that latency?


There is no way to turn it into mono internally. We can add stereo depth control into an update as that would be easy to do. 

If the library is laggy it is probably due to the library being on a non SSD drive. The library loads only the samples that are being played and on a slower drive this can introduce some latency. Solution is either to place the blob files onto an SSD or to load all samples (which can be done in the settings ) and that way you get all samples loaded to memory and when you save your project the library will load only the samples played on your previous session, when you saved your project, so if you are no longer editing you keep the memory gains as if the library was mostly purged. Hope that helps


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi,

The Bohemian Violin V4 is my first experience with any Virharmonic Instruments. 

I began playing the Bohemian Violin V4, and so far really loving what it can deliver. 

I will be compiling a few questions about it once I get a better handle on what's going on. My first impression is that using it requires a good amount of key-switching between the articulations, and CC11 tweaking. I have CC11 enabled for the dynamics. 

Regarding the non-vibrato articulation, does anyone know if it is a legato articulation ? for some reason I didn't get any sense of note-connectivity when playing this articulation legato style. I thought it is a good option to use for legato if you have an external controller that can transmit pitch-bend data via hand gestures. i.e. LeapMotion controller, so one can have full control over the vibrato style of playing i.e. rate, and depth in real time, since the other long/legato articulations have the vibrato baked into them. 

So far, I'm very happy with the results I'm getting, but need to spend more time to get a better grasp of all the options. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 2, 2022)

Thoughts on it VS Joshua Bell Violin?

I feel like between the JB and my Performance Sample Violins I'm probably ok? 

But it does sound good...


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 2, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Thoughts on it VS Joshua Bell Violin?
> 
> I feel like between the JB and my Performance Sample Violins I'm probably ok?
> 
> But it does sound good...


I too am interested to know how people feel it compares to Joshua Bell, as well as Emotional Violin. How do they all compare in both spontaneous playability and also when extensively programmed ?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I feel like between the JB and my Performance Sample Violins I'm probably ok?


No, you are not OK. 

Believe me, " _you can never have enough string libraries _" .


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Apr 2, 2022)

what the hell is codemeter and why is it on my system? It looks like malware.


----------



## chapbot (Apr 2, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Thoughts on it VS Joshua Bell Violin?
> 
> I feel like between the JB and my Performance Sample Violins I'm probably ok?
> 
> But it does sound good...


One thing I think is always good to keep in mind: a library might sound best for a certain style. So match what you hear in a demo and think "will this work in my style of music?"

I've had BV for years and never used it. I tried blending it as a first chair (in fact, tried this again today with the new update) but it just doesn't work. It's too soloistic. It wants to be heard.

I put it in a more pop-ish track a few weeks ago, all by itself (no layering with other strings,) and it was absolutely AMAZING. Literally breathtaking. Listeners flipped over it, how real it is. After all these years of owning it, this was the first time I actually used it!

"Bohemian" describes it perfectly. Now I understand the context where it fits - when I want an expressive violin line to pop out of a pop/folky track. I was trying to force it (first chair) to be something it isn't. It's a star. When used in this way, it is unbeatable.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 2, 2022)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> what the hell is codemeter and why is it on my system? It looks like malware.



a reply about codemeter From Virharmonic:



Virharmonic said:


> Gorilla manager is used on activating the license. On restart it won't appear there anymore. The plugin is developed on Gorilla Engine and part of Gorilla Engine is licensing ability. We have opted to use CodeMeter for licensing as it means that we didn't have to spend resources and time on developing our own bespoke protection.
> 
> Gorilla Manager is used for License handling - Activation of the plugin. The activation happens online and Gorilla manager handles it for us. It launches when you activate the plugin, but is not used otherwise and once you restart your computer it won't be there unless you need to activate other library by us.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Regarding the non-vibrato articulation, does anyone know if it is a legato articulation ? for some reason I didn't get any sense of note-connectivity


same here, can't hear legato with non-vib... this wasn't the case in the UVI version if I remember correctly


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> same here, can't hear legato with non-vib... this wasn't the case in the UVI version if I remember correctly


Hi @Batrawi, Thanks for confirming this. I didn't install/use the UVI version. But surely noticed that the non-vibrato articulation of V4 was not playing legato style while playing it.

Maybe @Virharmonic can provide some feedback on why the non-vibrato version in V4 is not legato, or could it be something they need to fix.


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 2, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Thoughts on it VS Joshua Bell Violin?
> 
> I feel like between the JB and my Performance Sample Violins I'm probably ok?
> 
> But it does sound good...


have you made anything with those yet and did you feel limited doing so? JB seems pretty comprehensive but I don't own it so idk


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 2, 2022)

I really love it. Now its my favourite solo (and more) violin from all I have. Especially the classical mood fits well to my playing since I mostly prefer just live playing without much midi editing (maybe some random midi FX on top). Before it was Emotional Violin and I also like JB but now I have a new favourite. 
Can't wait for the cello and viola. The new engine is so much better and even faster as Kontakt for me.
Thank you Virharmonic for this great update and the wait was worth it.
I just came home from a terrible work day and just played some lines and it makes me smile


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 3, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> same here, can't hear legato with non-vib... this wasn't the case in the UVI version if I remember correctly





muziksculp said:


> Hi @Batrawi, Thanks for confirming this. I didn't install/use the UVI version. But surely noticed that the non-vibrato articulation of V4 was not playing legato style while playing it.
> 
> Maybe @Virharmonic can provide some feedback on why the non-vibrato version in V4 is not legato, or could it be something they need to fix.


Hi there,

Just to clarify. UVI version had no legato for nonvibratos. Actually the new version does support legato on all articulations if you turn on Crafting. When you activate crafting all forced articulations will blend with legato transitions, including non vibrato. In case of Shorts they will act as overlay on the new note after the transition. This is new to V4 and was not possible on the UVI version.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 3, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to clarify. UVI version had no legato for nonvibratos. Actually the new version does support legato on all articulations if you turn on Crafting. When you activate crafting all forced articulations will blend with legato transitions, including non vibrato. In case of Shorts they will act as overlay on the new note after the transition. This is new to V4 and was not possible on the UVI version.


Really looking forward to a walkthrough - walking us through this 'crafting' and best practices...


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 3, 2022)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> what the hell is codemeter and why is it on my system? It looks like malware.


CodeMeter is what we use for licensing. It is not a malware. We had a choice between bespoke protection (costs a lot of time and would cause further delays, PACE iLok and Codemeter) As codemeter solution offers the simplest user experience (no need for dongle or launching licence manager with unique account ect... and it is integrated into gorilla (ie insert serial in the plugin and the plugin is active) we chose that one.


----------



## tcb (Apr 3, 2022)

Does CodeMeter require de-activation if I move to a new computer?


----------



## chlady (Apr 3, 2022)

tcb said:


> Does CodeMeter require de-activation if I move to a new computer?


Probably not as It does say in the manual you get 5 activations.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 3, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> You can just login to your account and you will find it there. Install guide is part of the manual which is available on the product page. If you are not receiving emails from us, please get in touch with our support and we will look into it. Newsletter was send out and owners of Bohemian should have received an email unless they have unsubscribed in the past to receive updates (the main reason some people won't get an email is because when contacted about previous updates, they unsubscribed or their provider bounced the email).


fwiw I cannot find an email either. I don’t recall unsubscribing — I wouldn’t! But I’m glad there might be updates available and look forward to trying out the new system.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> fwiw I cannot find an email either. I don’t recall unsubscribing — I wouldn’t! But I’m glad there might be updates available and look forward to trying out the new system.


I didn't get an email either, but since I had purchased the V3 Bohemian Violin, the V4 Serial Number was in my Virharmonic Account. So, check your Virharmonic User Account products, you don't need to get an email to install the new V4 Violin.


----------



## rogierhofboer (Apr 3, 2022)

chlady said:


> Probably not as It does say in the manual you get 5 activations.


But can you deactivate if you’d want to @Virharmonic? 

I am thinking about building a new PC and then want to move the activation to that new PC and will not need it on the old one anymore after that…

It would be a pity to permanently loose an activation because of that. 

And in case it works like that (you can only activate 5 times) and you’re 5 builds further and used up all 5 activations ? 

Or is there an online check so you can install as many times aa you want, but can never use more than 5 copies at the same time?

Just like to know the rules before activating on my soon to be replaced system…


----------



## jim2b (Apr 3, 2022)

I am also on High Sierra. Mid 2010 Mac Pro.

I know it says Mojave is the minimum, but has anyone tried it on High Sierra.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## chlady (Apr 3, 2022)

rogierhofboer said:


> But can you deactivate if you’d want to @Virharmonic?
> 
> I am thinking about building a new PC and then want to move the activation to that new PC and will not need it on the old one anymore after that…
> 
> ...


From the manual : 
Each serial has 5 activations and can be used on up to 5 machines at the same time. If you use up all your activations, please contact virharmonic support for assistance.


----------



## chlady (Apr 3, 2022)

jim2b said:


> I am also on High Sierra. Mid 2010 Mac Pro.
> 
> I know it says Mojave is the minimum, but has anyone tried it on High Sierra.
> 
> ...


I finally updated to Mojave on my Mac Pro 5.1 last year from High Sierra . If you already have the UVI version and can get it for free you could try it and see if it works and then delete it doesn't work but It may have something to do with inputting the serial number as stated in the manual : 
If you are on MAC and are unable to enter the serial into the box, please check what OS version you are using.
The Bohemian Violin is compatible with MAC OS 10.14 onwards. Any version prior to 10.14 is not compatible and an OS update will be required. If in doubt, please contact virharmonic support


----------



## Fleer (Apr 3, 2022)

Cinebient said:


> I really love it. Now its my favourite solo (and more) violin from all I have. Especially the classical mood fits well to my playing since I mostly prefer just live playing without much midi editing (maybe some random midi FX on top). Before it was Emotional Violin and I also like JB but now I have a new favourite.
> Can't wait for the cello and viola. The new engine is so much better and even faster as Kontakt for me.
> Thank you Virharmonic for this great update and the wait was worth it.
> I just came home from a terrible work day and just played some lines and it makes me smile


I agree. It’s definitely up there with Joshua Bell. Pretty pretty amazing. And I love the legato on non-vibrato articulations. Kudos, Virharmonic!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2022)

I find the baked in vibrato a bit annoying, especially since there is no way to delay the onset of the vibrato. But it seems this is a bit of a compromise that I have to live with when using this violin. Love the rich timbre it offers.


----------



## AMBi (Apr 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I find the baked in vibrato a bit annoying, especially since there is no way to delay the onset of the vibrato. But it seems this is a bit of a compromise that I have to live with when using this violin. Love the rich timbre it offers.


If you use the “arcs” on note starts you can have a more progressive vibrato when connecting notes.
It nullifies the legato samples but legato isn’t always necessary 

Bow change legatos tend to have a slightly tamer vibrato on transitions too


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2022)

AMBi said:


> If you use the “arcs” on note starts you can have a more progressive vibrato when connecting notes.
> It nullifies the legato samples but legato isn’t always necessary
> 
> Bow change legatos tend to have a slightly tamer vibrato on transitions too


Thanks for the tips @AMBi ,

I will try them out. But again, the legato options have a heavy vibrato, and no way to tame them down, or delay their onset.

The non-vibrato using key-switch (G1) is another option, but it the key-switch is momentary, so I have to hold the G1 key down to maintain the non-vibrato articulation, I wish there was a way to make it latch until it is pressed again. I just draw the G1 key-switch note into my Midi Editor, and stretch the note for the duration of the performance, but If I want to switch to a short articulation, the G1 trigger needs to be triggered/enabled again manually.

I'm going to try to make a custom Sound-Variation in Studio One, to see if that helps dealing with the way the key-switches operate.


----------



## AMBi (Apr 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the tips @AMBi ,
> 
> I will try them out. But again, the legato options have a heavy vibrato, and no way to tame them down, or delay their onset.
> 
> The non-vibrato using key-switch (G1) is another option, but it the key-switch is momentary, so I have to hold the G1 key down to maintain the non-vibrato articulation, I wish there was a way to make it latch until it is pressed again. I just draw the G1 key-switch note into my Midi Editor, and stretch the note for the duration of the performance, but If I want to switch to a short articulation, the G1 trigger needs to be triggered/enabled again manually.


Sometimes I just end up holding the arc key switches throughout a line since it’s a great to keep it tamed without non vibrato.
It delays the onset of the vibrato coming in, especially the “arc” key switch which the Emotive patch uses on note starts.
The “mid-arc” comes in a bit quicker so both options are great to have. 

The original Bohemian Cello on UVI behaves like this on “bow change legato” since it doesn’t actually have bow change legato sampled (yet).


----------



## constaneum (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm experiencing extremely slow download speed from Pulse for this product. I don't recall the download speed was this slow for other products though. Anyone else facing the same problem?


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 3, 2022)

constaneum said:


> I'm experiencing extremely slow download speed from Pulse for this product. I don't recall the download speed was this slow for other products though. Anyone else facing the same problem?


Yeah, it was pretty slow for me as well.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 3, 2022)

constaneum said:


> I'm experiencing extremely slow download speed from Pulse for this product. I don't recall the download speed was this slow for other products though. Anyone else facing the same problem?


It was actually quite fast for me. But of course, it depends on so many factors.


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 3, 2022)

I've never owned the Bohemian libraries before, but I must say, these are absolutely fantastic. Thanks to this sale I might never have bought them. Now they're absolutely integral to my template. Can't wait for the Cello update!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the tips @AMBi ,
> 
> I will try them out. But again, the legato options have a heavy vibrato, and no way to tame them down, or delay their onset.
> 
> ...


Hi everybody,

Best tip is to use Crafting. When you turn crafting on you can shape the performance beyond the original signature sound of the Bohemian. We understand that most users buy our library for it's signature sound which include the baked in vibrato as it is recorded all in phrase, hence each performer sounds a bit different, but we also wanted to add flexibility in V4 beyond the original concept, to expand it's possibilities,

When you turn crafting on (which can be done by pressing A#-1 keyswitch), all forced articulation will blend together with legato, so if crafting is on and you press force key for Arc the new note on overlap will play onbow legato and transition into Arc or any other forced articulation your choice. If it is a short articulation it will use it as an Overlay, which can be useful for runs or accents. 

We will do videos this week regarding these functions and more, so please bare with us, while we deal with the initial post launch matters. 

PS: we are also finishing the cello off to release it as soon as possible. Hence we are assigning less time on Videos and why they will come out a bit slower than usual. We are aiming for few weeks as we want you all to have the pair as soon as possible. Viola will follow again shortly after.

Thank you for your support and I hope that the above helps you in the mean time.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 4, 2022)

constaneum said:


> I'm experiencing extremely slow download speed from Pulse for this product. I don't recall the download speed was this slow for other products though. Anyone else facing the same problem?





jbuhler said:


> Yeah, it was pretty slow for me as well.


Sadly the download speeds are also dictated by GeoLocation. Generally if you are experiencing slow download speeds, they will pick up at some point, but if one of the nodes near your location is blocked, it may be slow. Also please keep in mind that lots of people are downloading it and even though we are using scaling system, due to the fluctuating numbers of downloaders, it may occasionally slow down a bit to speed up later. Fingers crossed that the download works for you all and please don't hesitate to contact our support if the problems persist for longer.

Also please check in your Pulse setting that you don't have any download speed limits setup.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 4, 2022)

In terms of download speeds, you could increase the maximum potential download speed by increasing the number of maxium connections in Pulse.

To do this, go to Preferences and change the maximum number of connections to a higher number like 15. This means Pulse will download 15 parts at the same time.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 4, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Best tip is to use Crafting. When you turn crafting on you can shape the performance beyond the original signature sound of the Bohemian. We understand that most users buy our library for it's signature sound which include the baked in vibrato as it is recorded all in phrase, hence each performer sounds a bit different, but we also wanted to add flexibility in V4 beyond the original concept, to expand it's possibilities,
> 
> ...


Wonderful to see Cello next as well. You guys have been working hard!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 4, 2022)

When will the Viola pre-order start?

Loving the library, can't believe it's jumped from 4.5GB to 25GB but not complaining! I do wish it had recorded trills though. I really like the idea of crafting playable trills of varying speeds and it does sound very convincing at lower speeds, but fast trills don't sound convincing to me. Other than that really superb!


----------



## pipirisnaki (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey @Virharmonic , can you make a spoiler for us for cello? like features, etc. Judging by the quality of the new plugin, i assume it will be perfect. Thank you for your hard work!!


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 4, 2022)

Well, just for fun playing along some piano loops with some soft backing strings from Plasmonic and Logic sampler, some extern reverb on the dry Bohemian Violin samples. Played on a computer keyboard with just some midi randomiser for velocity input. In this case the classical mood. A bit bumpy of course and not dynamic but I would like it already this way to fit into some ambient stuff. Its really nice to noodle with and of course you can really fine tune it in many ways to achieve a lot more realistic result. Its just a joy to play with so far.


----------



## chapbot (Apr 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I find the baked in vibrato a bit annoying, especially since there is no way to delay the onset of the vibrato. But it seems this is a bit of a compromise that I have to live with when using this violin. Love the rich timbre it offers.


Yes, the vibrato is why it doesn't work so great as a first chair.


----------



## davidson (Apr 4, 2022)

@Virharmonic Any word on whether its apple silicon native or not?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 4, 2022)

chapbot said:


> Yes, the vibrato is why it doesn't work so great as a first chair.


Yes, I agree with that, but I also think that overall the vibrato is a bit over the top, I wish there was a style (mood) that had less vibrato baked into the samples, and some had more, but it seems like all of the preset moods have the same high amount of vibrato. I think it would have been a big plus if at least one of the styles (moods) had much less vibrato baked in.


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 4, 2022)

davidson said:


> @Virharmonic Any word on whether its apple silicon native or not?


I think that we have mentioned that earlier. Not native yet, but will be soon. Either way a lot of testers were on M1 chips and it works fine and is able to really use the SSD speeds on the table 😉


----------



## davidson (Apr 4, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> I think that we have mentioned that earlier. Not native yet, but will be soon. Either way a lot of testers were on M1 chips and it works fine and is able to really use the SSD speeds on the table 😉


Oh, you might have done sorry, I'm getting old and my memory isn't what it was.

So anyway before I forget, is it apple silicon native?


----------



## noises on (Apr 5, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I agree with that, but I also think that overall the vibrato is a bit over the top, I wish there was a style (mood) that had less vibrato baked into the samples, and some had more, but it seems like all of the preset moods have the same high amount of vibrato. I think it would have been a big plus if at least one of the styles (moods) had much less vibrato baked in.


Am downloading rather slowly right now....but a little daunted by the comments regarding the "over the top" vibrato. Was very anxious and hopeful that the V4 would include some milder vibrato. Is this really not the case? Have always felt that the vibrato was overdone!!


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 5, 2022)

Regarding the vibrato. Bohemian Violin V4 is still a Bohemian violin, so we have worked hard on evolving said library and not on making a brand new instrument, so the fundamental approach to phrasing, to remain lyrical and soloist like has remained. 

It is not designed to be a first chair library. In the description we describe the library as lyrical and emotive. All demos and videos clearly show the sound the library offers.

Saying the above, we have added a lot of vibrato flexibility with the Expansion 3 that wasn't ever available previously and to a level that we have never ever talked about. 

Thanks to crafting you can now blend all bow types including non vibrato with the legatos and thus decide if you would like the note to progressive vibrato with crescendo (using Arc) or just progressive vibrato with Mid Arc with less dynamic variety, you can force on non vibratos or diminuendos and all of that in phrase with legato transitions. Also you still keep the option to use the many legatos that each come with their own unique vibrato tied to their speed and dynamic matching to how the performer would have played it.

Bohemian Violin will remain Bohemian Violin, it is why people bought it in the first place and that is why we won't change the core of the library. Also each performer brings something unique to the table, hence the cello has different vibrato to Ondrej's violin and Viola will come with different expression once again, as we capture the performers and their approach to musical phrases rather then the instrument itself.

I hope the above makes sense and helps you in using the virtual performer.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Fx2t (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Here is my little inspiration from last night, a pretext to test Bohemian Violin V4 but also Liminal Reeds (bought yesterday). Liminal Reed was the starting point of this musical idea under construction; you can also hear Bohemian Cello (actual version), both Violin and Cello sound really great! Consider this short test as a little feedback, in order to show you how it sound in context. Looking forward to the Cello update. Thank you Virharmonic for these beautiful instruments !!


----------



## tabulius (Apr 5, 2022)

The 3 violin patch works very well with the Performance Samples Vista violins. Here is a quick live played line with Vista blended in and then just the Bohemian 3 violins patch. I did some panning and added a stage reverb. No additional mixing here.

View attachment BohVi Test.mp3


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 5, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Best tip is to use Crafting. When you turn crafting on you can shape the performance beyond the original signature sound of the Bohemian. We understand that most users buy our library for it's signature sound which include the baked in vibrato as it is recorded all in phrase, hence each performer sounds a bit different, but we also wanted to add flexibility in V4 beyond the original concept, to expand it's possibilities,
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying so much here. I'm curious though, when you say "each performer sounds a bit different", can you elaborate a bit? Do you mean violin versus cello, or are different violinists captured within BV, and different cellists within BC, etc?


----------



## Noeticus (Apr 5, 2022)

So.... I just installed and tried the new Bohemian Violin and WOW it is truly mind blowing how good it is.

It is a remarkable achievement!!!

🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Virharmonic (Apr 5, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Thank you for clarifying so much here. I'm curious though, when you say "each performer sounds a bit different", can you elaborate a bit? Do you mean violin versus cello, or are different violinists captured within BV, and different cellists within BC, etc?


:D I mean Violinist vs Cellist vs Violist :D There is only one player for each instrument. 

The only curiosity is that Cellist from version 1 was replaced for Expansion 1 version and the whole library had to be re-recorded due to that fact including the original content. The cellist of Expansion 1 version has also recorded content for EXP2 and 3 which will be released soon. So to make sure it is clear - 1 instrument = 1 performer


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 5, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> :D I mean Violinist vs Cellist vs Violist :D There is only one player for each instrument.
> 
> The only curiosity is that Cellist from version 1 was replaced for Expansion 1 version and the whole library had to be re-recorded due to that fact including the original content. The cellist of Expansion 1 version has also recorded content for EXP2 and 3 which will be released soon. So to make sure it is clear - 1 instrument = 1 performer


Understood! I wanted to be sure I was reading it right. I'm excited for the cello expansion


----------



## michael c (Apr 5, 2022)

Are the release samples always so long? When I release a key on my controller the note still plays for much longer than I am used to as if the release samples sustain a half second before the actual release sample kicks in. This isn't the reverb amount....


----------



## michael c (Apr 5, 2022)

michael c said:


> Are the release samples always so long? When I release a key on my controller the note still plays for much longer than I am used to as if the release samples sustain a half second before the actual release sample kicks in. This isn't the reverb amount....


I see the release sample section. I feel like I always need to use the 'tight' release otherwise the release feels unusually long?


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 5, 2022)

michael c said:


> I see the release sample section. I feel like I always need to use the 'tight' release otherwise the release feels unusually long?


That's done for a purpose... which is to let the script analyse whether the next non-overlapping note is a bow-change legato (if played within the release time) or a new separate note (after the release time)


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 6, 2022)

Maybe not the right genre for this forum but I really like to use the Bohemian Violin in electronic music as well. Can't wait for the viola (and of course cello update)....


----------



## ShadeanDust (Apr 7, 2022)

Trying to download the violin from Pulse. It keeps getting stuck at the 'preparing' stage and doesn't go any further. I have double-checked whether I had the latest version of Pulse, which I do. Tried re-installing Pulse anyway. Rebooted my PC. Tried to install it to a different SSD. Still having the same problem. My internet connection is pretty fast. What could be the problem?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 7, 2022)

ShadeanDust said:


> Trying to download the violin from Pulse. It keeps getting stuck at the 'preparing' stage and doesn't go any further. I have double-checked whether I had the latest version of Pulse, which I do. Tried re-installing Pulse anyway. Rebooted my PC. Tried to install it to a different SSD. Still having the same problem. My internet connection is pretty fast. What could be the problem?


Can you drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look? Forum is never the best place for troubleshooting


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Apr 7, 2022)

So got it. Love it. Getting used to it. It's a bit different. 

I don't seem to notice anything different when I hold down the trill/run key. I assume the trills are still triggered by literally playing them, as opposed to the Joshua Bell violin when u hit trill it does either a minor or major trill. Recorded. 

But I don't seem to hear a big difference when I perform the trills manually while holding down that key?

I think the trills are ok - not the strongest point, unless im doing something wrong. But this violin overall is BEAUTIFUL, and has an instant plonkability that I love and it sounds so sad, in a good way. Very real performances just ooze out of it. It will be perfect for my symphony I'm writing. (I'll sneak in a mini violin concerto solo)


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 8, 2022)

Yep they have a lot of uncontrollable vibrato backed-in, but if used to their strengths I think there's nothing in the market that can beat the Bohemian Vionlin & Cello... Here's a mockup I put together where they are both playing in octave throughout the whole melody in this piece.... and with just the velocity these instruments can read minds! Can't wait for the cello update
View attachment Esma Ana Tema- Mockup.mp3


----------



## michael c (Apr 9, 2022)

Any idea when this will be AAX compatible?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So got it. Love it. Getting used to it. It's a bit different.
> 
> I don't seem to notice anything different when I hold down the trill/run key. I assume the trills are still triggered by literally playing them, as opposed to the Joshua Bell violin when u hit trill it does either a minor or major trill. Recorded.
> 
> ...


I don't believe the library has recorded trills. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 10, 2022)

If helpful, here is a Cubase expression map for Violin v4.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 17, 2022)

i'm still stuck with the download. It's been days and it's still showing this. Anyone facing the same problem ?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Apr 17, 2022)

constaneum said:


> i'm still stuck with the download. It's been days and it's still showing this. Anyone facing the same problem ?


Drop us an email to [email protected] and we can take a look


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm salivating. Any updates on the Cello?


----------



## Noeticus (May 1, 2022)

Any updates on the, I know it will be glorious, Bohemian Cello V4 ?


----------



## zeng (May 1, 2022)

Cinebient said:


> Maybe not the right genre for this forum but I really like to use the Bohemian Violin in electronic music as well. Can't wait for the viola (and of course cello update)....



Great track congrats! Btw I loved the sound and tone the kick  Is it from a VST or sample?


----------



## dylanmixer (May 1, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Any updates on the, I know it will be glorious, Bohemian Cello V4 ?


For real. With the update, Bohemian Violin is like the best plugin I have right now. So intuitive. That cello is going to be fantastic.


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2022)

I wonder if we can expect the release of the new Bohemian Cello this month ?


----------



## MarcusD (May 24, 2022)

The new player for BV makes me so happy. The UVI player was such a sluggish experience. 

I don’t think there’s anything quite like BV. It just oozes character. Very tempted to get the cello while it’s on offer…


----------



## zeng (May 25, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> The new player for BV makes me so happy. The UVI player was such a sluggish experience.
> 
> I don’t think there’s anything quite like BV. It just oozes character. Very tempted to get the cello while it’s on offer…


I love it! But don't you think that it starts to sound same after using on several projects?
I know it is something like working with the same guy using the same violin...


----------



## MarcusD (May 25, 2022)

zeng said:


> I love it! But don't you think that it starts to sound same after using on several projects?


Depends how its used. The same can be said for any library to be honest.


----------



## IOnian Streams (May 25, 2022)

A quick mockup using Virharmonic Bohemian Violin. This thing sounds great!

Strunz & Farah are one of my favorite guitar duos. Superb guitarists, great composers. And the violinist on their track, "Capricho Nocturno", is also wonderful (Charlie Bisharat). The music and playing style are definitely Bohemian so I tried a mockup of a short melody excerpt using VBV.

Here's the original track (guitar doubles the violin melody)...

View attachment VIC Bohemian Violin - Ref Trk.mp3


Here's my mockup with VBV up front and the original track as faint background...

View attachment VIC Bohemian Violin mockup.mp4

Pretty impressive IMO. For this aggressive playing style I started with the Assertive mood that uses the marcato articulation, then added quite a bit of keyswitch MIDI programming. [EDIT: Release Delay set to Tight.] I realize VBV is known for its natural live playing capability but I wonder if even a good pianist could play in something like this live.

Later in the song is a section of double violins in harmony where the Maestro polyphonic mode and the Emotive mood work great.

Very happy with VBV. One thing I have trouble with, however, is controlling the Maestro and Auto-Rebow keyswitches. They toggle back and forth between latched On/Off so when playing back the MIDI programming you never know if they'll be on or off. Seems like an unlatched force-key option would be better for these (like is available for the shorts with the padlock option).


----------



## Noeticus (May 28, 2022)

​

DEV UPDATE MAY 2022​


​

​



​June is nearly upon us, so we thought it is time for a development update.

*Bohemian Violin V4:*
The AAX update to the Bohemian Violin V4 is nearly ready, it is taking more time than we had originally hoped to implement AAX, but it is nearly ready.
The update will also include some amendments, minor new features and bug fixes.​


​

*Bohemian Cello V2 move to V4:*
The Cello has been delayed due to the difficulties adding AAX to the plugin. We want to release the Cello with AAX included, so we believe some time in June is now the likely release date.
The amendments, new minor features and bug fixes that the Violin is receiving are also being added to the Cello.

The Cello sale price will remain until the release of version 4.


*Bohemian Viola V4 release:*
All the changes that we have made to the original Build since the Violin V4 release are being added into the Viola along with AAX support.
The new Viola will come after the release of the Bohemian Cello V4.

The Viola Pre order will start once we are happy to announce an exact release date.​​




Thank you for your patience and for your continued support.

Warm Regards

Ondrej, Alex, Jordi and Viktor
Virharmonic​


----------



## wcreed51 (May 28, 2022)

I wonder how many people actually use AAX for instrument plugins...


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 29, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> I wonder how may people actually use AAX for instrument plugins...


The process is pretty straightforward. As long as you use an instrument track, they’re as easy to instantiate as effects plugins.

In case “may” was a typo and you meant to type “many,” I can’t give you any numbers; but there are a handful of us I know of here at VI-Control. I’ll grant that we’re a minority, however.

As for the world at large, it seems that there are at least enough of us to make it worthwhile for developers to support the format; and I’m glad they do, because I’d hate to have to return to the days when I used Pro Tools for audio and another app as a MIDI host.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 28, 2022)

DEV UPDATE JUNE 2022​

View online version​







Dear Subscriber,​So we have now passed mid summer so time for a development update. 

*Bohemian Violin V4:*
The Bohemian Violin AAX version (along with a couple of amendments and bug fixes) is nearly ready, still taking longer than we imagined, new tech comes with new problems to solve. But once ready, we will have a solid setup to work off for all our new instruments in the pipeline.​



*Bohemian Cello V2 move to V4:*
The Violin delay has had a knock on effect which means we are moving the Bohemian Cello release into July and have shifted our summer holidays into August/September to ensure we get the libraries out.



We have also hired a new member of staff to help speed up development time of new instruments, so we are now a team of 5. 

I am hopeful that this is the last delay email we have to write and the next newsletter will be about the release of the Updated AAX Violin, Updated Cello and more info about the upcoming Viola 
Thank you all for being so patient and supportive, and following us on the crazy project of expansions and new ideas which you have all helped us to create with your feedback.

*So Target for this July:*
Bohemian Violin V4 bug fixes, features and AAX Update release
Bohemian Cello V4 including AAX release.​




Thank you all for being so patient and supportive, and following us on the crazy project of expansions and new ideas which you have all helped us to create with your feedback.

Warm Regards

Alex, Ondrej, Jordi, Viktor & Adam.
Virharmonic​


----------



## cug (Jul 5, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> ​
> 
> *So Target for this July:*
> Bohemian Violin V4 bug fixes, features and AAX Update release
> ...


I've been enjoying the violin and cello and look forward to the viola. 

I have only one request, that you change the UI to show middle C as C4. Working with the key switches is very confusing as it is. Maybe make a preference option for this? Most of my VIs use C4 as middle C and that is the convention when talking to musicians, at least here in the US. Not sure about the rest of the world.


----------



## cloudrunner92 (Jul 21, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed how it was changed from "Target for this July" to "Target for this Summer", both on the blog and on the Cello product page? As a VST user who has no need for an AAX version, I would love for someone to teach me how to be patient 😁 On a more serious note, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll be able to solve any remaining technical challenges soon 👍


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2022)

cloudrunner92 said:


> Has anyone else noticed how it was changed from "Target for this July" to "Target for this Summer", both on the blog and on the Cello product page? As a VST user who has no need for an AAX version, I would love for someone to teach me how to be patient 😁 On a more serious note, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll be able to solve any remaining technical challenges soon 👍


Well, they could have released it without AXX version, then added it via an update. 

Now we are held hostage because of AXX version. Sucks.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Well, they could have released it without AXX version, then added it via an update.
> 
> Now we are held hostage because of AXX version. Sucks.


"Let's delay the entire release for the six people who use VST instruments in Protools in 2022."


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm gutted since currently BC is pretty much unusable due to its 3 minute load times and 40 second plugin open/close delay in Reaper...

Can't wait for them to ditch UVI, all other players and libraries load in very reasonable times and also open close virtually instantly.


----------



## dylanmixer (Jul 21, 2022)

Agreed, the wait is somewhat frustrating since it's due to a very small minority of people. I bought BC when BV 4 released because I thought the cello would be right behind it.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 21, 2022)

Speaking as a Pro Tools user, I’m grateful for all the hard work; and I’ll appreciate having an AAX version once it’s finished.

There‘s no benefit for me in delaying releases of the other platforms, however, so please release them as they become ready.

Thanks.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Flyo (Jul 21, 2022)

AAX have a lot of user even on 2022 of course! But certainly could just release it as an update later on


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> *So Target for this July:*
> Bohemian Violin V4 bug fixes, features and AAX Update release
> Bohemian Cello V4 including AAX release.


10 days left in July, so will the Bohemian Cello V4 be released this month ? or are they going to keep bumping it up every month because of something. ..


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 21, 2022)

As much as I like the Bohemian Series, being a original customer that jumped in day 1 the delays and change of platforms and more delays is extremely frustrating. 
Although I think Virharmonic has had good intentions throughout the seemingly endless saga this has changed my perspective as a consumer and I will probably never buy into any proposed product line of a future release from any developer after going through this.
I am more comfortable investing in actualized working products that I can use at the time of purchase.
The original launch presented a nice concept in theory but the subsequent twists and turns,bumps in the road and the long periods of inactivity have me questioning the entire process. 
If the Bohemian series concept was presented again with me knowing what I know now I don’t think I’d jump onboard again.


----------



## wxyz (Jul 21, 2022)

I wish things were smoother because Bohemian could solve the virtual saxophone problem.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 22, 2022)

rogierhofboer said:


> But can you deactivate if you’d want to @Virharmonic?
> 
> I am thinking about building a new PC and then want to move the activation to that new PC and will not need it on the old one anymore after that…
> 
> ...


Its mentioned on there that if you want more downloads you simply ask for them - so I think its not a hard limit. At least that's my impression and I hope its the case.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 22, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> ​
> 
> DEV UPDATE MAY 2022​
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see Cello released!!!


----------



## quietmind (Jul 23, 2022)

Really liking the violin. Needing the viola and cello. I second the idea that if at all possible, why not release these without the AAX and then put that in an update later when you have it working. It appears that most people do not use AAX anyway. What do you think?


----------



## Flyo (Jul 23, 2022)

There are a lot of people using AAX, including miself. But again, could be more handy if they release it now and then update later with AAX compatibility


----------



## MohaJ (Jul 24, 2022)

I just bought the violin and the cello.
So here i am, an other guy waiting for the update of the Cello V4.
Hope it will be out soon...


----------



## Fleer (Jul 24, 2022)

If it’s anything like the violin, we’re in for a treat.


----------



## soapmak3r (Jul 28, 2022)

I have been checking almost daily for months for the Cello update... I didn't receive an email notification about the violin v4 update, so didn't want to miss it.
I was hopeful that it would be this month after the last dev update, but it isn't looking likely at this point.
I agree that if it is AAX support that has been holding things back, to release the VST/AU version, and then update with AAX at a later date.

The UVI player is so clunky and slow to load. I can't wait to ditch it.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 28, 2022)

It's close. So close.


----------



## Talboot (Aug 1, 2022)

Any update?


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Aug 1, 2022)

Talboot said:


> Any update?


lol.
If only.


----------



## EgM (Aug 1, 2022)

cfodeebiedaddy said:


> lol.
> If only.


There was an email update just last Wednesday (Jul 27) ... 
Check your spam folders or re-subscribe to their newsletter if you haven't received it



> DEV UPDATE SUMMER 2022
> 
> Dear Eric,
> Beta of the Cello V4 is being prepared, a few minor kinks to iron out from some recent feedback on the plugin regarding a few specific DAW version compatibility issues, but other than that everything appears to be working as it should.
> ...


----------



## Fleer (Aug 1, 2022)

I can almost smell it. Taste it. Grab it.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 5, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> The process is pretty straightforward. As long as you use an instrument track, they’re as easy to instantiate as effects plugins.
> 
> In case “may” was a typo and you meant to type “many,” I can’t give you any numbers; but there are a handful of us I know of here at VI-Control. I’ll grant that we’re a minority, however.
> 
> ...


VE Pro works great for me in Pro Tools and allows me to load many more instruments than PT can handle, even uses the RAM more effieciently so I can load more. Well worth it even though I never use a 2nd computer or ethernet connections. Instruments just work better/smoother than using AAX.

Bonus is I can use VST or AU, even VST3, and decide if I want to use VST, AU or AAX plugins (usually the latter). For normal plugins PT is great, but for VI's and RAM they've always been bloated and glitchy.I feel like I finally have the best of both worlds. And with a good RME interface I can play drums live with a 64 or 128 buffer. Pretty great considering I've never gotten an AAX VI to play smoothly under 512. 

I don't have an M1 mac though. Don't know if that changed things. Cheers.

As far as Virharmonic, they are building all these on a brand new plugin- basically doing (I think successfully) what Spitfire and OT are doing (Less successfully IMHO) with 5 people.

Getting the violin done in a new plugin with 25GB of samples (more than half of it new recordings) and adding all the old features plus adding so many settings options- I'm surprised he was able to think about the cello.... and the coming viola!

If they are all as deep as the violin is in v4, that outperforms any other string library I know of. Perhaps he was too optomistic about the release date, but this is the time he has to standardize the plugin and make each subsiquient instrument easier to build and learn for the end user. Rather than redesign with each release, his carefully thought now creates a roadmap for the next 10 years or more. It will help his business, and mine, as I won't have to re-learn this thing with each release (or even each instrument) esp when he gets into woodwinds and brass down the line.

For now I'm just hoping he takes the time to lock in the plugin and make a standard he can build on. I believe he's pretty much there with Violin V4. That's saying a lot. Take whatever time you need. 

Some more details about the V4 layout, additions are here:





Is Bohemian Violin Supposed to Sound So... Sloppy?


I recently purchased Bohemian Violin, and I was excited to try it out. I had listened to the official demo tracks as well as demos from people on this forum, and I really liked how emotional it sounded, especially compared to Joshua Bell Violin. However, after trying it out, I can't help but...




vi-control.net


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 5, 2022)

X-Bassist said:


> VE Pro works great for me in Pro Tools and allows me to load many more instruments than PT can handle, even uses the RAM more effieciently so I can load more. Well worth it even though I never use a 2nd computer or ethernet connections. Instruments just work better/smoother than using AAX.
> 
> Bonus is I can use VST or AU, even VST3, and decide if I want to use VST, AU or AAX plugins (usually the latter). For normal plugins PT is great, but for VI's and RAM they've always been bloated and glitchy.I feel like I finally have the best of both worlds. And with a good RME interface I can play drums live with a 64 or 128 buffer. Pretty great considering I've never gotten an AAX VI to play smoothly under 512.
> 
> I don't have an M1 mac though. Don't know if that changed things. Cheers.


Thanks for reminding me that I have VE Pro, *X-Bassist*, and you make great points. It's true that I have options, when there's no AAX version of a plugin. Blue Cat's PatchWork also helps in that regard.

Fortunately, I'm usually able to use a 256 buffer in Pro Tools (I have a recent Intel Mac); and that works fine for my needs. As I work in a wide variety of genres, I prefer to set up a new template for each project. As a result, I rarely take the extra time needed to use VE Pro. I find it's much quicker to instantiate an instrument track in Pro Tools than to host a plugin in VE Pro, route the MIDI and audio to Pro Tools, and then setup a MIDI track in Pro Tools—especially when that process must be done over and over again.

Of course, if I were repeatedly using the same template from project to project, it would be worth the time to set it up that way, as I agree that VE Pro is more efficient with computer resources. Even so, when I created a mega template for VE Pro and Pro Tools, I ran out of MIDI tracks in Pro Tools (thanks to Avid's imposed constraints) and had to use its instrument tracks anyway to handle the overflow. I wound up with a hybrid template, with most (but not all) plugins hosted in VE Pro.

The bottom line for me is that Pro Tools by itself is usually good enough, so the gains offered by VE Pro usually aren't worth the time to implement. Put another way, I don't need to be more efficient with my computer's resources, so I prefer to be more efficient with my time. That said, I realize this is clearly a YMMV situation.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 5, 2022)

IOnian Streams said:


> A quick mockup using Virharmonic Bohemian Violin. This thing sounds great!
> 
> Strunz & Farah are one of my favorite guitar duos. Superb guitarists, great composers. And the violinist on their track, "Capricho Nocturno", is also wonderful (Charlie Bisharat). The music and playing style are definitely Bohemian so I tried a mockup of a short melody excerpt using VBV.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making this!


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 5, 2022)

michael c said:


> Are the release samples always so long? When I release a key on my controller the note still plays for much longer than I am used to as if the release samples sustain a half second before the actual release sample kicks in. This isn't the reverb amount....


Yeah, I had something like that going on in BC in UVI Workstation - specific to FL Studio maybe. (If you are not using FL Studio then that may rule that out). I'll stay in touch with Virharmonic and Image Line, but I'm so busy I haven't finished looking into it. Great plugin regardless.


----------



## IOnian Streams (Aug 10, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Thank you for making this!


You're welcome!


----------



## soapmak3r (Aug 15, 2022)

I find myself resenting Protools the more that time goes by...


----------



## soapmak3r (Aug 30, 2022)

No dev blog updates since the one saying the update would be out in July, but still no sign of the update and heading into September. Clearer communication would be appreciated.


----------



## EgM (Aug 30, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> No dev blog updates since the one saying the update would be out in July, but still no sign of the update and heading into September. Clearer communication would be appreciated.


The last dev update was July 27th, I think it's a reasonable timeline for a free update to existing customers


----------



## dylanmixer (Aug 30, 2022)

EgM said:


> The last dev update was July 27th, I think it's a reasonable timeline for a free update to existing customers


I agree - I can't exactly complain about free being late. However in my case, I purchased the cello along with the Violin thinking the cello update would be along in a matter of weeks. Months later, I still haven't even used the thing I purchased. So in my eyes, I haven't really gotten what I thought I paid for.

BUT, first world problems eh? I'm sure it will be amazing when it finally comes.


----------



## soapmak3r (Aug 30, 2022)

EgM said:


> The last dev update was July 27th, I think it's a reasonable timeline for a free update to existing customers


On their website, it says that the last update was June 28th, saying that Cello v4 would be out in July, and that hopefully this would be the last delay. 
I have signed up to their newsletter, but haven't received any emails.

I didn't get an email about the violin v4 being released. I just happened to check their site one day and saw it was released.
I have been checking most days to see if the Cello v4 had been released since then.

I'm just saying that I would appreciate clearer communication.


----------



## ism (Aug 30, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I'm just saying that I would appreciate clearer communication.


I just really wouldn't angst too much about Vir Harmonic effort estimates.


----------



## MohaJ (Aug 30, 2022)

I think those instruments sound so good that we all are eager to play with them.


----------



## EgM (Aug 30, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> On their website, it says that the last update was June 28th, saying that Cello v4 would be out in July, and that hopefully this would be the last delay.
> I have signed up to their newsletter, but haven't received any emails.
> 
> I didn't get an email about the violin v4 being released. I just happened to check their site one day and saw it was released.
> ...


July 27, 2022 update email from Virharmonic: (I just posted this not long ago in post #232)



> DEV UPDATE SUMMER 2022
> 
> Dear Eric,
> Beta of the Cello V4 is being prepared, a few minor kinks to iron out from some recent feedback on the plugin regarding a few specific DAW version compatibility issues, but other than that everything appears to be working as it should.
> ...


You should probably re-subscribe to the mailing list or check spam if you haven't received it...


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 25, 2022)

We are very close to October now...
Is any news about the release of Cello V4?


----------



## soapmak3r (Sep 26, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> We are very close to October now...
> Is any news about the release of Cello V4?


They mentioned in the last blog post on their site that they were postponing their summer holidays to August/September to get the Cello v4 out in July, but then they missed their projected July release window. I am assuming that they have been on a break.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 30, 2022)

10/28! For cello v4!


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 30, 2022)

holywilly said:


> 10/28! For cello v4!


Honestly at this point I’ll believe it when it’s out.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 30, 2022)

I hoping by June or July at this point,2024

All kidding aside, by now I’m ambivalent to say the least between the delays,change of platforms and more delays……..The premise of the Bohemian series was awesome initially but sample developers have improved over the years,presently there’s a ton of options and now I understand how important a developers reliability and dependability is to the equation.
Looking back knowing what I know now,it will be much harder for me to buy into any developers long range plans of a series that was setup as this was planned initially considering this has ultimately taken several years to complete and the viola still has never been released.

Lesson learned.

@EgM

Yeah I received this newsletter via email as well as several others over the years,I will believe it when I see the entire series is actually updated and released & working well.

ViOlin Cello Viola.


----------



## EgM (Sep 30, 2022)

Virharmonic Newsletter email:



> Finally we have a concrete release date for the Bohemian Cello V4. After weeks of tireless work we are happy to announce that the V4 will come out on the 28th October 2022.
> 
> It will include the same content as the violin such as extensive bow changed legato, extended articulations, moods, extensive re-bows as well as all the behavioural advances we have made over the years.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidson (Sep 30, 2022)

The viola is planned for this year, LOL


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 30, 2022)

What is this Exp 2 and 3 stuff? Were they ever available for purchase or are they just being added now, with two numbers for some reason?


----------



## ZeeCount (Sep 30, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> What is this Exp 2 and 3 stuff? Were they ever available for purchase or are they just being added now, with two numbers for some reason?


It comes from how they released the violin in parts. The expansions were free for existing customers, and I assume the same will be true for the Cello.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 30, 2022)

Slightly off topic, any Cubase 12.0.40 users finding the new player crashing Cubase? The previous Cubase build had no issue with the player.


----------



## ism (Sep 30, 2022)

In fairness, once they have a specific release date, iirc, they tend to be perfectly reliable.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Fleer (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh yeah baby!


----------



## RiverOak (Oct 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I hoping by June or July at this point,2024
> 
> All kidding aside, by now I’m ambivalent to say the least between the delays,change of platforms and more delays……..The premise of the Bohemian series was awesome initially but sample developers have improved over the years,presently there’s a ton of options and now I understand how important a developers reliability and dependability is to the equation.
> Looking back knowing what I know now,it will be much harder for me to buy into any developers long range plans of a series that was setup as this was planned initially considering this has ultimately taken several years to complete and the viola still has never been released.
> ...


Yeah, I too have learned to take their release date estimates with a big grain of salt.
But I’ve also learned that I buy something for what it is now rather than what I hope that it will be later. Both Violin and Cello were excellent products upon first release and well worth the money to me. Anything beyond that is just a bonus.
I like that they strive for excellence and that they don’t release anything that is not up to their standards. Their only problem is that they publicly announce estimated release dates that they don’t deliver on. And that repeatedly.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 26, 2022)

This is an email we didn't expect to have to write as once we set an exact release date, we release on that date, however....

We compiled the Bohemian Cello V4 yesterday, _(this is when we turn our test build into an installable plugin),_ and it is not working :(​



The Compiler was recently updated to include the new features we spoke of before, AAX, Apple silicon native and some other stability fix's to VST 3.

There were also some script changes and unfortunately, those changes were to a script function that is the backbone to our Virtual Performer. Once it came out of the compiler, the virtual performer script no longer worked.
​




We are now working with Gorilla Developers to figure out how to quickly resolve the issue, but it is unlikely we will hit our deadline of the 28th as we should have been uploading the new version today.

We know it is a succession of delays, we really didn't see this issue coming, in our test build everything is working.

As soon as it is fixed, we will upload immediately and email you.

We know we have stretched your patience beyond an acceptable amount, and we are sorry. This is hopefully the last hurdle and then it is finally, finally out.

Once the Cello is released, I think the weight lifted off the team may lead to us just floating off into the sky 

Thank you again for your continued Patience.

Warm Regards

Alex Hyde &
The Virharmonic Team​


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 26, 2022)

It happens! Sounds like they're really close


----------



## ism (Oct 26, 2022)

Yes, glass half full - except for this engine glitch, the instrument seems to be itself done, very exciting.


----------



## decredis (Oct 26, 2022)

Tempting myself into getting into Virharmonic. GAS/FOMO is pointing to grabbing the old Cello right now so I get the free upgrade and then preordering the Viola for the discounted price on that, if I've understood it all rightly. That seems like the best prices one's likely to get for a while?

ETA: I succumbed to the temptation. The cello is as lovely and playable as expected. Excited to see what the upgrade brings.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 26, 2022)

It’s coming 👍


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 26, 2022)

Take your time guys, it's all good. We're only *checks notes* *coughs* "Give us a free Viola" mad 😉


----------



## decredis (Oct 27, 2022)

Am I right in thinking there isn't (or isn't expected to be) any sort of Cello->Violin crossgrade price; or any bundle completion discount, other than the reduced price for owners of Cello or Violin buying/preordering the Viola?

I'm very impressed with the Cello and will probably snap up the Viola preorder; but £250ish for the Violin will probably make me wait a while / stick with what I've got (JB/SM/SWAM) for violins already.


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2022)

decredis said:


> Am I right in thinking there isn't (or isn't expected to be) and sort of Cello->Violin crossgrade price; or any bundle completion discount, other than the reduced price for owners of Cello or Violin buying/preordering the Viola?
> 
> I'm very impressed with the Cello and will probably snap up the Viola preorder; but £250ish for the Violin will probably make me wait a while / stick with what I've got (JB/SM/SWAM) for violins already.


I emailed them about this. The answer was no, they aren't planning other offers.


----------



## decredis (Oct 27, 2022)

Curious to know, does anyone else get hanging notes in the Cello? And if so, was this also a problem in the UVI version of the Violin that got resolved by the change of software?

EDIT: Actually, it's not quite hanging notes, it's more that in fast passages sometimes one note in the middle of the passage just doesn't get legato-terminated and rings out for a couple of seconds while the rest of passage continues. Maybe it's not a bug as such, but some flaw in my playing technique, I don't know.


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 2, 2022)

I contacted Virharmonic support, and they verified that I am on their mailing list, but I am still not getting any emails from them.
I will have to rely on replies in this thread to update me on when the cello update is out, so please, someone reply here once it goes live! Hopefully we are talking days away, and not weeks or months.


----------



## rogierhofboer (Nov 3, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I contacted Virharmonic support, and they verified that I am on their mailing list, but I am still not getting any emails from them.
> I will have to rely on replies in this thread to update me on when the cello update is out, so please, someone reply here once it goes live! Hopefully we are talking days away, and not weeks or months.


I had the same problem. They manually removed and added me again. Since then I am receiving the newsletters. (Doing so myself via the website did not help at all.)


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 8, 2022)

I guess we are talking weeks (hopefully not months!).


----------



## rogierhofboer (Nov 14, 2022)

​

DEV UPDATE NOVEMBER 2022​




​

​



​​
​Dear Rogier,​
We have been hard at work with our partners at Gorilla-Engine on identifying the issue that was stopping us from progressing to release the Cello V4 update, and we wanted to have some solid info before sending out a newsletter

We believe that the issue has now been identified and fixed.

We will spend the next few days subjecting the new version to all kinds of tests and work towards a release at the end of this week or early next week.

We will release as soon as we are sure that there are no further underlying issues that could have been created by the changes made by the fix.​​




Thank you for your patience and we look forward to launching the Cello very soon.

Warm Regards

Alex Hyde &
The Virharmonic Team​


----------



## MilenApostolov (Nov 19, 2022)

I think those are one of the most playable and comprehensive solo stings and whatever the wait it will be worth it


----------



## zeng (Nov 19, 2022)

come on come on come on


----------



## Fleer (Nov 19, 2022)

I can feel it, I can feel it, I can feel it


----------



## tcb (Nov 19, 2022)

Fleer said:


> I can feel it, I can feel it, I can feel it


I can’t


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 19, 2022)

Fleer said:


> I can feel it, I can feel it, I can feel it


I'll feel it when I see it.


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 21, 2022)

Anyone else find themselves wanting significantly less aggressive vibrato on the B.Violin?


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 22, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Anyone else find themselves wanting significantly less aggressive vibrato on the B.Violin?


I wrote then about that years ago. They blamed the player. To me it’s too much, though everything else sounds great.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 22, 2022)

I can’t wait until these three instruments are fully developed in December of 3041.


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 23, 2022)

Just got this when visiting the B.Cello webpage.

"We are updating our website for the imminent release of Bohemian Cello Version 4!

We expect the site to reopen later today on the 24th November 2022 of Central European Time.

If you need any support please contact us directly at support(@)virharmonic.com and we will assist you."

Even though later today is the 23rd, and they say the 24th, this is still progress!


----------



## MohaJ (Nov 23, 2022)

This...


----------



## holywilly (Nov 24, 2022)

Cello is out.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Nov 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Cello is out.


Yes, so far it works well and the loading times are 1/10th of the UVI version!!


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone else having problems with the installation path or relocating the content in MacOS? I selected an external SSD for the install path in Pulse's preference, but it only downloaded the installer files there, then forced the install onto my internal drive, skipping the option to allow me to select a content location during install.
In Pulse, when I click 'show product directory' it opens the external SSD directory that I selected in the preferences, but it is empty.
I tried manually moving the installed libraries to the external SSD, but then it said that the install was corrupt.

Pulse was showing a 'relocate library' option at one point, but now it only shows a 'reinstall'.

Only the Cello v4 supports Apple silicon. The violin has not been updated yet and does not show up in Cubase 12 on the M1 Mac.

Pulse also does a horrible job of cleaning up after itself, as in, it doesn't clean up after itself at all. It doesn't remove all of the bin files, or delete the .dmg files, so an install takes 3 times the amount of space as it needs to.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Anyone else having problems with the installation path or relocating the content in MacOS? I selected an external SSD for the install path in Pulse's preference, but it only downloaded the installer files there, then forced the install onto my internal drive, skipping the option to allow me to select a content location during install.
> In Pulse, when I click 'show product directory' it opens the external SSD directory that I selected in the preferences, but it is empty.
> I tried manually moving the installed libraries to the external SSD, but then it said that the install was corrupt.
> 
> ...


Do you have the latest version of the Pulse installer? Either way the representative for @pulsedownloader is here and extremely helpful. I’m sure he will get you sorted ASAP.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Anyone else having problems with the installation path or relocating the content in MacOS? I selected an external SSD for the install path in Pulse's preference, but it only downloaded the installer files there, then forced the install onto my internal drive, skipping the option to allow me to select a content location during install.
> In Pulse, when I click 'show product directory' it opens the external SSD directory that I selected in the preferences, but it is empty.
> I tried manually moving the installed libraries to the external SSD, but then it said that the install was corrupt.
> 
> ...


Hi there, when Pulse has finished installing (extracting) a product, it will delete all of the temporary .RAR files automatically. I believe you may be talking about the DMG files that are the installer files for the product though, which are nothing to do with Pulse.

In relation to the download, it sounds like it downloaded OK but the installer after that point was having problems? If you want to reach out to us at [email protected] anyway we can help you out


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi there, when Pulse has finished installing (extracting) a product, it will delete all of the temporary .RAR files automatically. I believe you may be talking about the DMG files that are the installer files for the product though, which are nothing to do with Pulse.
> 
> In relation to the download, it sounds like it downloaded OK but the installer after that point was having problems? If you want to reach out to us at [email protected] anyway we can help you out


Pulse is up to date. It isn't deleting the .bin files automatically. The .dmg isn't requesting to be deleted after installation either. The problem that I am having is that I can't specify where I want the library content to install, and if I move the library content after it has installed, the sample player says that the install is corrupt.

I can 'relocate' the content only after I have uninstalled the product, but when I direct it to the external drive where the content is located, it doesn't seem to recognize it.

'Uninstalling' from inside of Pulse only removed the .dmg file, so I have to re-download everything now in order to try again, and also manually locate and delete the library content, which is located in the library/application support/virharmonic folder.
'Uninstalling' in Pulse did not change this folder at all. Just deleted the .dmg file, which I needed in order to reinstall.

This is a very messy installer. Re-downloading.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

Pulse is just downloading and extracting the .DMG file for you. That DMG file is the installer that is then taking over afterwards. So uninstalling in Pulse, will only remove the DMG file as that's all that Pulse downloads 

@Virharmonic Tea boy should be able to confirm where during their installer you are given the choice to install the library content to.


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> Pulse is just downloading and extracting the .DMG file for you. That DMG file is the installer that is then taking over afterwards. So uninstalling in Pulse, will only remove the DMG file as that's all that Pulse downloads
> 
> @Virharmonic Tea boy should be able to confirm where during their installer you are given the choice to install the library content to.


The problem there is, the option inside of Pulse to relocate the sample content does not appear until you have uninstalled, and then Pulse is not recognizing the folder that includes the content when you do try to relocate.
'Uninstalling' in Pulse deletes the .dmg that you need to reinstall the content to the correct location, because Pulse fails to relocate it...

When installing from the .dmg, the stage where it should allow you to specify the install location is skipped during the install process.
It does appear that there is a way to specify the location of the content at the plugin format selection stage, but it was not obvious and I missed it.
Re-downloading and re-installing.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> The problem there is, the option inside of Pulse to relocate the sample content does not appear until you have uninstalled, and then Pulse is not recognizing the folder that includes the content when you do try to relocate.
> 'Uninstalling' in Pulse deletes the .dmg that you need to reinstall the content to the correct location, because Pulse fails to relocate it...
> 
> When installing from the .dmg, the stage where it should allow you to specify the install location is skipped during the install process.
> ...


I understand. "Relocating" in Pulse simply locates the installed folder. Because this has an installer file that is installing samples (outside of Pulse) it doesn't have any connection to those samples. Pulse will only relocate the installed folder, nothing that has happen in external installers outside of Pulse. I completely understand the confusion and what you expect it should do though.

Any problems, just drop us an email at [email protected]


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> I understand. "Relocating" in Pulse simply locates the installed folder. Because this has an installer file that is installing samples (outside of Pulse) it doesn't have any connection to those samples. Pulse will only relocate the installed folder, nothing that has happen in external installers outside of Pulse. I completely understand the confusion and what you expect it should do though.
> 
> Any problems, just drop us an email at [email protected]


In that case, I would recommend that you rename the 'uninstall' to 'delete installers' or 'cleanup' to actually reflect what it is doing.
Also, the 'relocate files' is misleading as well. I don't know what you could call it to make it make sense.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2022)

Mmmmmmmmm, what a cello. Come to mama. I’m in love 🥰


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2022)

@Virharmonic Tea boy @Virharmonic Just downloaded the violin. Any ideas?


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> @Virharmonic Tea boy @Virharmonic Just downloaded the violin. Any ideas?


Same thing here. I have tried doing a clean install, searching for, and removing everything related to Bohemian Violin, but it is doing this when I load it in Studio One 5.5.

I thought that the Violin Apple silicon support was supposed to come at the same time as the Cello, but only the Cello supports Apple silicon.
Pulse is not showing any updates for the violin so far, and the current installer is resulting in this.


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Same thing here. I have tried doing a clean install, searching for, and removing everything related to Bohemian Violin, but it is doing this when I load it in Studio One 5.5.
> 
> I thought that the Violin Apple silicon support was supposed to come at the same time as the Cello, but only the Cello supports Apple silicon.
> Pulse is not showing any updates for the violin so far, and the current installer is resulting in this.


Oh, so this is a silicon issue? Yay, wasted a couple of hours in a loop of downloading / re-installing!


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> Oh, so this is a silicon issue? Yay, wasted a couple of hours in a loop of downloading / re-installing!


I honestly don't know. I am removing everything I can find of B.Violin and then reinstalling, but even though I have removed all of the plugin formats, the installer is saying that I am attempting to 'upgrade' the VST3 and AU versions.
Then, when I open Studio One 5.5, only the AU version of B.Violin is present, and it loads with the error you are showing.
The VST3 version does not show up at all.

B.Cello shows up in Cubase 12 (which only supports native Apple silicon VST3) and the VST3 and AU versions of B.Cello show up and load fine in Studio One 5.5.


----------



## bcslaam (Nov 24, 2022)

This is my favourite cello now. Great work!
@Virharmonic I have just one niggle:
We can never be sure of the state of Lasting Bow and Auto Re-bow.
As far as I can tell they are only relatively changeable. ie if it happens to be on, then sending a keyswitch will turn it off, and vice versa.

This is really hard to work with and impossible when a hundred other things are going on, to be sure that they will be in the correct state when we playback or render. I always have to open the plugin interface and check. When its in a remote VePro instance thats not a practical workflow imo.

FR: We need to be able to discretely turn Lasting Bow and Auto Re-bow on or off, like we can Maestro and Crafting. Is there any chance you can make them right click assignable to a CC, so that a value of 0 will always turn it off and above 0 will turn it on? Obviously the same goes for Violin.


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I honestly don't know. I am removing everything I can find of B.Violin and then reinstalling, but even though I have removed all of the plugin formats, the installer is saying that I am attempting to 'upgrade' the VST3 and AU versions.
> Then, when I open Studio One 5.5, only the AU version of B.Violin is present, and it loads with the error you are showing.
> The VST3 version does not show up at all.
> 
> B.Cello shows up in Cubase 12 (which only supports native Apple silicon VST3) and the VST3 and AU versions of B.Cello show up and load fine in Studio One 5.5.


Yep, cello works fine here (logic) too.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Nov 24, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I honestly don't know. I am removing everything I can find of B.Violin and then reinstalling, but even though I have removed all of the plugin formats, the installer is saying that I am attempting to 'upgrade' the VST3 and AU versions.
> Then, when I open Studio One 5.5, only the AU version of B.Violin is present, and it loads with the error you are showing.
> The VST3 version does not show up at all.
> 
> B.Cello shows up in Cubase 12 (which only supports native Apple silicon VST3) and the VST3 and AU versions of B.Cello show up and load fine in Studio One 5.5.





davidson said:


> @Virharmonic Tea boy @Virharmonic Just downloaded the violin. Any ideas?


Hi,

This is something which can affect some systems and its a permissions issue on the Violin which will be resolved in the upcoming update.

There is a file which tells the plugin where to look for the installed content and this file is not updating to the installed location. So we need to edit the file to the correct path of where the content files are.

Please contact me on our website (please include OS type and version and if using apple silicon or intel) and I will send out instructions on how to resolve the issue.


Warm Regards

Alex
Customer Support


----------



## decredis (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm loving the 'cello update, the new gui and the new articulations. I'm confused about crafting though... should it be able to craft sul tasto and ponticello into the legatos? It works fine with crafting non-vibrato into legato, and with crafting shorts to overlay the legato; but when I try crafting with sul tasto and ponticello (and harmonics, actually) it just creates silences between every note, instead of transitions, making it even *less* legato than the raw articulations.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Anybody already create Cubase expression maps or Logic articulation sets for this?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!

What is the current AAX status of the violin and cello?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 24, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> What is the current AAX status of the violin and cello?
> 
> ...


Cello has AAX support and violin will get it in the next update (currently planned for start of December)


----------



## zolhof (Nov 24, 2022)

Congrats on the release! 

Breaking bug here, unfortunately (Windows 10). I'm having crashes when I try to load a saved file that has BOTH Bohemian Violin and Cello plugins, or multiples instances of Bohemian Cello. I don't have issues with multiple instances of Bohemian Violin though. This behaviour is consistent with the following hosts: Cubase 12 (VST2&3), VEPro 7 (VST2), Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3). All latest versions.

The exceptions are Dorico 4 and Cantabile 4, that can open a project that has the VST3 version of BV and BC. VST2 crashes Cantabile. Multiple instances Bohemian Cello also crash Cantabile, but NOT Dorico. Multiple instances of Bohemian Violin work flawlessly regardless of the host.

Just to be clear, the issue is related to loading a saved file.

*Single instance of BV and BC*

Cubase 12 (VST2&3) CRASH
VEPro 7 (VST2) CRASH
Cantabile 4 (VST2) CRASH
Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3) CRASH
Dorico 4 (VST2&3) OK
Cantabile 4 (VST3) OK

*Multiple instances of BC (two or more)*

Cubase 12 (VST2&3) CRASH
VEPro 7 (VST2) CRASH
Cantabile 4 (VST2&3) CRASH
Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3) CRASH
Dorico 4 (VST2&3) OK

Dorico rules hehe I have no idea why the other hosts are having trouble, especially Cantabile that usually is a tank. The culprit is definitely Bohemian Cello, since multiple instances of Bohemian Violin never gave me any problem.

I could do more digging, but I already put some good hours into this. Can someone else confirm?


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone else having problems getting this to install? Windows 10, Studio One Pro 6 here. Getting corruption errors. Trying to re-install but it is SLOW to download. I


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 24, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Congrats on the release!
> 
> Breaking bug here, unfortunately (Windows 10). I'm having crashes when I try to load a saved file that has BOTH Bohemian Violin and Cello plugins, or multiples instances of Bohemian Cello. I don't have issues with multiple instances of Bohemian Violin though. This behaviour is consistent with the following hosts: Cubase 12 (VST2&3), VEPro 7 (VST2), Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3). All latest versions.
> 
> ...


Hi Zolhof,

Can we please ask that you send us a report of the crash logs to our support ? At this point we don’t have similar reports, but it is important to isolate anything that could be causing it even if it is isolated to specific systems as we aim for fail free libraries.

Thank you for letting us know and we will investigate it further and try to replicate the issue. Please include your OS version (exact update) and we can help you trouble shoot it further.

Ps did you try reinstalling the Bohemian Cello to see if the problem persist ?


----------



## wlinart (Nov 24, 2022)

For some reason the legato doesn't work correctly here. If i'm playing a note and then the overlap to the next note, the 2 notes play together.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 24, 2022)

wlinart said:


> For some reason the legato doesn't work correctly here. If i'm playing a note and then the overlap to the next note, the 2 notes play together.


You must have maestro activated ( polylegato) please make sure Maestro is off unless you want poly legato


----------



## wlinart (Nov 24, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> You must have maestro activated ( polylegato) please make sure Maestro is off unless you want poly legato


Thank you for your really fast answer, and sorry for the too quick judgement. It was indeed maestro that was turned on. I've never activated it, so that's why i was confused.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 24, 2022)

skythemusic said:


> Anyone else having problems getting this to install? Windows 10, Studio One Pro 6 here. Getting corruption errors. Trying to re-install but it is SLOW to download. I


Judst wanted to report that I got it working. Not sure what happened during the first download attempt but all good now. Great update!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks @Virharmonic, great support.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Thank You @Virharmonic Tea boy and the Virharmonic Team for releasing the Bohemian Cello V4. 

Looking forward to install, and enjoy using it soon.


----------



## Virharmonic Tea boy (Nov 24, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Congrats on the release!
> 
> Breaking bug here, unfortunately (Windows 10). I'm having crashes when I try to load a saved file that has BOTH Bohemian Violin and Cello plugins, or multiples instances of Bohemian Cello. I don't have issues with multiple instances of Bohemian Violin though. This behaviour is consistent with the following hosts: Cubase 12 (VST2&3), VEPro 7 (VST2), Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3). All latest versions.
> 
> ...



Hi Zolhof,

After some initial testing, it appears that multiple instances of the Bohemian Cello on windows is causing issues. We will inform Gorilla Engine of this and await a fix from them, this doesn't affect the Bohemian Violin.

Work around for now is to load only one Cello instance until we get an update for Windows users.

Violin can be duplicated many times with no issue.

Thank you for your understanding and we will let you know when Gorilla Engine have a fix 


Warm Regards

Alex Hyde
Customer Support
Virharmonic


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi, 

I'm on Windows 10 - Studio One Pro 6. I won't bother installing Boh. Cello V4 until you notify us here that the issue is fixed, and ready for install. 

Thanks


----------



## zolhof (Nov 24, 2022)

Virharmonic Tea boy said:


> Hi Zolhof,
> 
> After some initial testing, it appears that multiple instances of the Bohemian Cello on windows is causing issues. We will inform Gorilla Engine of this and await a fix from them, this doesn't affect the Bohemian Violin.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex, thanks for confirming. I updated Codemeter per your suggestion and now even Dorico is crashing. Not sure if it's related but I had the version from back when Bohemian Violin was first released on the Gorilla Engine, in case it helps.

Also, having both Cello and Violin on the same save file crashes the host. It's all good though, I appreciate your support and will wait for an update.


----------



## bcslaam (Nov 24, 2022)

wlinart said:


> Thank you for your really fast answer, and sorry for the too quick judgement. It was indeed maestro that was turned on. I've never activated it, so that's why i was confused.


Unfortunately you’ll have to keep checking Maestro, Crafting, Lasting Bow and Auto Re-bow via the interface. Mind you can't change them from the interface however. You'll have to hit the note you accidentally hit to disable/enable them. 

These 4 parameters should really not be note assigned key switches. They are toggle on/off parameters that don’t play well with expression maps.

At least with Maestro and Crafting you can assign a CC so they can be discretely turned off. The others not so.

I’d like to hear from anyone here that actually uses them with key switch? And if so what DAW are you using?


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 24, 2022)

It was worth it.


----------



## decredis (Nov 24, 2022)

decredis said:


> I'm loving the 'cello update, the new gui and the new articulations. I'm confused about crafting though... should it be able to craft sul tasto and ponticello into the legatos? It works fine with crafting non-vibrato into legato, and with crafting shorts to overlay the legato; but when I try crafting with sul tasto and ponticello (and harmonics, actually) it just creates silences between every note, instead of transitions, making it even *less* legato than the raw articulations.


Virhamonic say they've replicated this bug and will put out a fix to it next week


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 25, 2022)

Would love to hear some user tracks of this instrument, even if you are just noodling around with it.


----------



## EgM (Nov 25, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> Would love to hear some user tracks of this instrument, even if you are just noodling around with it.


Just had like 5 minutes to play around with it last night, didn't edit anything (jam from Xenogears)
View attachment BohCello-v4(xenogears jam).mp3


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Breaking bug here, unfortunately (Windows 10). I'm having crashes when I try to load a saved file that has BOTH Bohemian Violin and Cello plugins, or multiples instances of Bohemian Cello. I don't have issues with multiple instances of Bohemian Violin though. This behaviour is consistent with the following hosts: Cubase 12 (VST2&3), VEPro 7 (VST2), Gig Performer 4 (VST2&3). All latest versions.
> 
> The exceptions are Dorico 4 and Cantabile 4, that can open a project that has the VST3 version of BV and BC. VST2 crashes Cantabile. Multiple instances Bohemian Cello also crash Cantabile, but NOT Dorico. Multiple instances of Bohemian Violin work flawlessly regardless of the host.
> 
> ...





decredis said:


> I'm loving the 'cello update, the new gui and the new articulations. I'm confused about crafting though... should it be able to craft sul tasto and ponticello into the legatos? It works fine with crafting non-vibrato into legato, and with crafting shorts to overlay the legato; but when I try crafting with sul tasto and ponticello (and harmonics, actually) it just creates silences between every note, instead of transitions, making it even *less* legato than the raw articulations.





bcslaam said:


> Unfortunately you’ll have to keep checking Maestro, Crafting, Lasting Bow and Auto Re-bow via the interface. Mind you can't change them from the interface however. You'll have to hit the note you accidentally hit to disable/enable them.
> 
> These 4 parameters should really not be note assigned key switches. They are toggle on/off parameters that don’t play well with expression maps.
> 
> ...


Hi everybody,

We are happy to say that a new version of Cello is available for download now. In Pulse please select Re-install instead of update and select to download only the OS version you need, to avoid downloading both OS Versions.

We have fixed the VST plugin bug, which has caused crashes on loading and duplicating if multiple instances of our plugins were used. 

We have also fixed the minor bug on Crafting that was affecting extended articulations such as Sul Tasto, Sul Pont and Harmonics 

We always listen to feature requests and if possible we like to add them, so while debugging the issue on VST we have added CC Assignability for Auto Rebow and Lasting bow functions, so if you are using Expression maps you should now be able to use it without any need to check what state it is on at the start.

Thank you for the Reports. We would like to ask that if you experience any bugs please contact Alex at our support (through the website) This way it goes to our ticket system and it is lot easier for Alex to keep track of 😇

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## bukie77 (Nov 26, 2022)

You guys are the best!


----------



## Rich4747 (Nov 26, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We are happy to say that a new version of Cello is available for download now. In Pulse please select Re-install instead of update and select to download only the OS version you need, to avoid downloading both OS Versions.
> 
> ...


This is a great response from a developer. Adding your beautiful Cello to my v4 violin today. thx


----------



## ism (Nov 26, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We are happy to say that a new version of Cello is available for download now. In Pulse please select Re-install instead of update and select to download only the OS version you need, to avoid downloading both OS Versions.
> 
> ...


This is great. Can't wait to get stuck into it.

But also really hoping for you guys to get that very well deserved (and very long overdue) holiday you've been talking about 

Thanks for all your incredibly hard work.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 26, 2022)

Best cello ever. Thanks, Virharmonic!


----------



## holywilly (Nov 26, 2022)

I wish the violin is more in tuned, I understand Virharmonic captured the humanity of the expressive playing, most of the transitions are just out of tunes. 

The cello is perfect in this regard.


----------



## decredis (Nov 26, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I wish the violin is more in tuned, I understand Virharmonic captured the humanity of the expressive playing, most of the transitions are just out of tunes.
> 
> The cello is perfect in this regard.


Can you post an example of this? I'm considering buying the violin (I have the cello) and would like to hear where on the spectrum from natural/expressive to out-of-tune it sounds to me.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 26, 2022)

decredis said:


> Can you post an example of this? I'm considering buying the violin (I have the cello) and would like to hear where on the spectrum from natural/expressive to out-of-tune it sounds to me.


Sure, I’ll do that on Monday when I’m in studio.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2022)

decredis said:


> Can you post an example of this? I'm considering buying the violin (I have the cello) and would like to hear where on the spectrum from natural/expressive to out-of-tune it sounds to me.


It depends on the mood that you choose. Violin's improv will rely most on slower and expressive legatos and they may have some landing time, but if you choose classical it will rely on faster legatos with lasting bow and it will be more accurate. With crafting you can of course also craft exact landing using sustain or mid arc, so it depends on what you prefer.


----------



## decredis (Nov 26, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Sure, I’ll do that on Monday when I’m in studio.


Many thanks, I'd appreciate that. 


Virharmonic said:


> It depends on the mood that you choose. Violin's improv will rely most on slower and expressive legatos and they may have some landing time, but if you choose classical it will rely on faster legatos with lasting bow and it will be more accurate. With crafting you can of course also craft exact landing using sustain or mid arc, so it depends on what you prefer.


Cool, yes I certainly am getting a sense of that degree of flexibility from playing around with the cello


----------



## holywilly (Nov 26, 2022)

@Virharmonic 
I’m dying for viola. I love writing viola solos. 

Any plan for solo contrabass?


----------



## decredis (Nov 26, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> In Pulse please select Re-install instead of update and select to download only the OS version you need, to avoid downloading both OS Versions.


I'm having some difficulty with downloading/installing this. It didn't offer my the choice of OSes when I chose reinstall. Then it downloaded to somewhere different from the original download, without giving any other option, somewhere which didn't have enough space to install, so it came up with a disk space error when installing. I'm hoping if I move all the .bin files to the original disk, I can get pulse to install it there.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 26, 2022)

decredis said:


> I'm having some difficulty with downloading/installing this. It didn't offer my the choice of OSes when I chose reinstall. Then it downloaded to somewhere different from the original download, without giving any other option, somewhere which didn't have enough space to install, so it came up with a disk space error when installing. I'm hoping if I move all the .bin files to the original disk, I can get pulse to install it there.


If it didn't give you a choice of OS before downloading, you may be using a very old version of Pulse. Are you on v40.3.12? If not, please close Pulse, uninstall and reinstall fresh from the website and it will be the latest version (and it will auto update automatically)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi @Virharmonic ,

Thanks, and Congratulations for the release of your *Bohemian Cello V4*, and letting us know that you have fixed the initial bugs, issues it had, So, I look forward to install it today. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## decredis (Nov 26, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> If it didn't give you a choice of OS before downloading, you may be using a very old version of Pulse. Are you on v40.3.12? If not, please close Pulse, uninstall and reinstall fresh from the website and it will be the latest version (and it will auto update automatically)


It was just when choosing reinstall that it didn't give the choice. When I downloaded it the first time a few days ago, it did; and just now after moving the .bin files and choosing "install" from that location, it did offer the choice again. It is 40.3.12

ETA: Ah, I think it's going to be ok now, it's unpacked the 1.0.2 installer files to the original directory and I'm running them now to install it. Not sure why it didn't give me OS or directory options when reinstalling in the first place though.

Yeah, all working now, legatos with extended articulations crafting all lovely now. Nice.


----------



## Cinebient (Nov 26, 2022)

I get the usual logic validation fails (Ventura Logic 10.7.5, M1) also on the violin. Any quick tip?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 26, 2022)

pulsedownloader said:


> If it didn't give you a choice of OS before downloading, you may be using a very old version of Pulse. Are you on v40.3.12? If not, please close Pulse, uninstall and reinstall fresh from the website and it will be the latest version (and it will auto update automatically)


Is it the full 33GB download again? No way to just get updated VSTs?


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2022)

Cinebient said:


> I get the usual logic validation fails (Ventura Logic 10.7.5, M1) also on the violin. Any quick tip?


Please contact our support through our website with steps that you have taken up till now and Alex will get you up and running.

Please if anybody has issues downloading or installing. Please contact us via support on our website and we will assist you, but we are not able to provide support on all the different forum threads in an equally effective manner as if you have contacted us directly


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2022)

storyteller said:


> Is it the full 33GB download again? No way to just get updated VSTs?


We have added some features as well to accommodate the requests, so the new plugin needs a new content files as well. This is something we would like to change in the future, but for now we don’t have a way to update the plugin alone if we change any functionality ( ie add any features like the CC assign ability ect )


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2022)

@pulsedownloader @Virharmonic I clicked "update" to the new version in Pulse and it seems to be downloading the entire thing again. So I cancelled the download but now I don't see the update option?


----------



## zolhof (Nov 26, 2022)

Happy to report that the crashes are 100% fixed here. I opened a project with 16 Bohemian instruments (4x BV_VST2, 4x BV_VST3, 4x BC_VST2, 4x BC_VST3) and Cubase didn't even flinch. 41s to load 16 plugins, 2.6GB memory footprint. For comparison, a single instance of Bohemian Violin on UVI Workstation takes 45s to load here (NVMe) and uses 2.9GB of RAM. So yeah, the Gorilla Engine is doing some voodoo magic under the hood. On a typical scenario, where you use a few Violin and Cello plugins, it's instantly playable and the RAM footprint is negligible. Oh, and no issues whatsoever with a disabled template. Thank you @Virharmonic for the quick fix! 

@pulsedownloader just to add to decredis' report, I also wasn't prompted to select an OS when I clicked on reinstall, so Pulse downloaded both Mac and Win versions, 60GB. I'm on v40.3.12


----------



## Cinebient (Nov 26, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Please contact our support through our website with steps that you have taken up till now and Alex will get you up and running.
> 
> Please if anybody has issues downloading or installing. Please contact us via support on our website and we will assist you, but we are not able to provide support on all the different forum threads in an equally effective manner as if you have contacted us directly


I did, sorry I just thought maybe someone has a quick solution since i just have a day in the week to make some music these days and for now i cannot use the violin anymore (the cello works now) and so i have to wait another week at least.
I know....better not update anything....but too late for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2022)

Where in the player can we see and confirm the version number?


----------



## zolhof (Nov 26, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Where in the player can we see and confirm the version number?


I don't think it shows in the GUI. Do you have Cubase? You can see the plugin version on the VST Plug-In Manager.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 26, 2022)

Isn't there a manual or user guide?


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 26, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> Isn't there a manual or user guide?


sure there is. Please visit the page of the product you want and you will find the manual there. They are available even for those that don’t own the library 😉


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 26, 2022)

I chose the reinstall option in Windows, and Pulse did not give the option to choose the OS. It has eaten up 100GBs on my sample SSD and the install won't complete because it has eaten all the available space on the drive. It is just frozen now.

I am sorry to be so negative, but Pulse is a very poorly implemented mess of a downloader/installer. It needs serious work. It is a pretty unpleasant experience to use, and isn't proving to be reliable.

I mean, a basic check from Pulse to determine what OS it is running on before it downloads the software would be enough to prevent this type of thing. 
Why would I ever want to download both the Mac and PC versions when reinstalling on Windows? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 26, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I chose the reinstall option in Windows, and Pulse did not give the option to choose the OS. It has eaten up 100GBs on my sample SSD and the install won't complete because it has eaten all the available space on the drive. It is just frozen now.
> 
> I am sorry to be so negative, but Pulse is a very poorly implemented mess of a downloader/installer. It needs serious work. It is a pretty unpleasant experience to use, and isn't proving to be reliable.
> 
> ...


Same here, and even when I wait hours for it to finally download it won’t access the new version. This is definitely a PITA.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 26, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Pulse did not give the option to choose the OS.


Interesting, I got the option to choose the OS. But, I am on Mac. I have loved Pulse from the beginning. My most reliable installer.


----------



## decredis (Nov 26, 2022)

skythemusic said:


> Same here, and even when I wait hours for it to finally download it won’t access the new version. This is definitely a PITA.


If Pulse has downloaded everything I think you should be able to proceed manually from there by running the v1.0.2 .exe file from wherever it downloaded to. I had the same issue with Pulse not offering OS choice or download location (during reinstall: it was fine during initial install) and then failing due to disk space; but when I ran the .exe file I was able to install the content where I wanted and it worked fine.


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 27, 2022)

@Virharmonic 

I have a feature request. It would be great if we could assign a keyswitch to the sustain pedal. The Bohemian Cello has notes ranging more than 61 keys (great for the cello) but makes it so I can't comfortably assign certain keyswitches I need for playing like portamento. A little more flexibility could go a long way.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 27, 2022)

Loving the Cello update. Appreciate all of your hard work. Re: Installation, I did want to let you know the "reinstall" option on the latest MacOS version of Pulse caused it to download the Windows and Mac versions. Didn't notice until today when I checked on it.


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Nov 27, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I wish the violin is more in tuned, I understand Virharmonic captured the humanity of the expressive playing, most of the transitions are just out of tunes.
> 
> The cello is perfect in this regard.


I don't have the Virharmonic violin or cello, but I'm thinking of buying them.
As far as instruments being out of tune, I recommend rendering your midi performance to audio and than using Variaudio or Melodyne to make corrections. I've used pitch correction on solo strings where the player did a good job but had some intonation issues on a couple of notes. I'd imagine it would work well in this situation as well.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm really grateful Virharmonic chose to make the new version V4 of the Cello a free upgrade for those of us who bought it recently. YAY!!!!! Accordingly I have proposed funds for myself to buy the Violin soon. (Marked my ear, now where do I get the cash, I need cash....)


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 28, 2022)

Am I correct that there is no way to relocate the 'blob' content for the instruments if you need to move them to a different drive? It seems to just break the sampler and everything needs to be downloaded and reinstalled again from scratch. Which again, is really unpleasant to have to deal with.

Having the option to download and install just the sampler, just the content, or both, and the ability within the sampler to internally redirect to the sample content would make things much, much easier, and wouldn't be wasting server bandwidth, internet bandwidth, or time.

Also, if Pulse could detect that the blob files are in the folder that you direct it to install to, then it wouldn't need to download any of that content again. Currently it just ignores content blobs, and redownloads 33GB for no good reason.


----------



## skythemusic (Nov 28, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I'm really grateful Virharmonic chose to make the new version V4 of the Cello a free upgrade for those of us who bought it recently. YAY!!!!! Accordingly I have proposed funds for myself to buy the Violin soon. (Marked my ear, now where do I get the cash, I need cash....)


That was the deal all along, buy in and get all the new versions for free.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 28, 2022)

skythemusic said:


> That was the deal all along, buy in and get all the new versions for free.


Yeah, I remember that was the thing back when I first bought the UVI cello months ago. I figured that they would close it soon. I haven't bought the violin yet. I think it goes off sale tonight unfortunately. The cello wasn't working properly on my system so I have held off, so I'm interested in whether the new Cello will work smoothly. 


soapmak3r said:


> Am I correct that there is no way to relocate the 'blob' content for the instruments if you need to move them to a different drive? It seems to just break the sampler and everything needs to be downloaded and reinstalled again from scratch. Which again, is really unpleasant to have to deal with.
> 
> Having the option to download and install just the sampler, just the content, or both, and the ability within the sampler to internally redirect to the sample content would make things much, much easier, and wouldn't be wasting server bandwidth, internet bandwidth, or time.
> 
> Also, if Pulse could detect that the blob files are in the folder that you direct it to install to, then it wouldn't need to download any of that content again. Currently it just ignores content blobs, and redownloads 33GB for no good reason.


Exactly right.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 28, 2022)

storyteller said:


> Loving the Cello update. Appreciate all of your hard work. Re: Installation, I did want to let you know the "reinstall" option on the latest MacOS version of Pulse caused it to download the Windows and Mac versions. Didn't notice until today when I checked on it.


We're updating Pulse at the moment to ensure it asks which OS version to download when you select Reinstall.

This was new functionality created specifically for the Bohemian series


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> It depends on the mood that you choose. Violin's improv will rely most on slower and expressive legatos and they may have some landing time, but if you choose classical it will rely on faster legatos with lasting bow and it will be more accurate. With crafting you can of course also craft exact landing using sustain or mid arc, so it depends on what you prefer.


So I went ahead and got the violin, and I see that this is absolutely right. Yes, the "landing" can be rather more imprecise than in the equivalent 'cello moments, before settling on the correct pitch, but it doesn't feel to me like a bad tuning thing, it's an expressive thing, it's part of what can give this violin that sort of catch-in-throat, yearning, crying, emotional feel to it. And as they say, you can craft the exact landing with mid arc for times when you need more precision. Lovely instrument indeed.

Incidentally, I also see what another poster said about the Sprightly mood's spiccato crafting working much better in the Violin than in the Cello. It's kind of unusably harsh in the Cello, but sounds reasonable in the Violin (although reserving the spiccato for the starts of legato phrases, as in CSS, might work even better).


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2022)

Ok, I don't usually share stuff here because I'm a rank amateur and don't want to unfairly put people off the virtual instruments I use, but what the hell, here's a very quickly-made, musically simple doodle of bohemian violin and 'cello with piano accompaniment.


----------



## VVEremita (Nov 29, 2022)

Today I downloaded the Cello as free upgrade from an older version - my first ever sample library back in 2018!

Thanks for the new version. It sounds gorgeous.


----------



## soapmak3r (Nov 29, 2022)

I do find with the violin, that the vibrato is super aggressive, as are some of the legato or portamento transitions. The tuning stability is generally ok after the initial transitions, but I am also noticing that there are also fairly sudden and extreme volume fluctuations that happen during some notes.
I am having to use a significant amount of compression to control the volume changes with the aggressive vibrato, but not much I can do about the sudden volume dips.


----------



## ism (Nov 29, 2022)

decredis said:


> it's part of what can give this violin that sort of catch-in-throat, yearning, crying, emotional feel to it. And as they say, you can craft the exact landing with mid arc for times when you need more precision



Yes. It’s this, exactly.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 29, 2022)

I played with the Cello update last night, and it really works well. I'm especially thankful for the Marcato mode. In thanks I decided to buy the Violin, even though I am all thumbs on such instrumenst (and as you can see, when typing).


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 29, 2022)

I have an issue in that I sent the new bohemian cello (which I updated last night), and the bohemian (which I just purchased) to install to Y drive. But there is a Virharmonic folder in C Program Data which is 55.3 gigabytes. 

What I'm looking for is instructions for how to complete remove the old UVI version, and how to get the Cello and Violin to install correctly to Y Drive so there's not a massive 55.3 gigabytes of data on C drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 29, 2022)

Its frustrating. I did get a prompt to "relocate" on the cello when I right clicked. But I discovered that this doesn't solve what's in the Program Data folder; it would stay put. So all I can do is delete everything and try again.

Hold on, I found an earlier post where someone suggested to click on the .exe. 

Can someone tell me what is the difference between the blob and the bin files, and can they reside in the same folder?


----------



## decredis (Nov 29, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> Its frustrating. I did get a prompt to "relocate" on the cello when I right clicked. But I discovered that this doesn't solve what's in the Program Data folder; it would stay put. So all I can do is delete everything and try again.
> 
> Hold on, I found an earlier post where someone suggested to click on the .exe.
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the difference between the blob and the bin files, and can they reside in the same folder?


This is off the top of my head and not at my computer so I may be wrong, but I think my impression was that the .exe file unpacks the .bin files into the VSTi plug-in (in your OS drive) and the .blob files (wherever you want them), so once the .bin files are all unpacked it doesn't matter where they are. But don't rely on that, that's just the impression I got.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 29, 2022)

decredis said:


> This is off the top of my head and not at my computer so I may be wrong, but I think my impression was that the .exe file unpacks the .bin files into the VSTi plug-in (in your OS drive) and the .blob files (wherever you want them), so once the .bin files are all unpacked it doesn't matter where they are. But don't rely on that, that's just the impression I got.


Nope, that's exactly it. I actually moved the .exe and .bin files to a different folder with all the stuff that I need to back up. They are only necessary for the install procedure.


----------



## M0rdechai (Nov 30, 2022)

I fear that I may be asking a very basic noob question, but...
- I have freshly bought and installed Bohemian Cello
- downloaded Pulse
- download seemed to have gone smoothly
- installation seemed to have gone smoothly
- Installation done on a separate disk, moved the .dll to my VST64 folder
- In Ableton Live (11 standard) I rescan this folder
- Bohemian Cello does not show in the list of plugins...

What am I missing?

EDIT
did a reinstall and its working now... dont know what went wrong

(first notes played are very promising!)


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 30, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Nope, that's exactly it. I actually moved the .exe and .bin files to a different folder with all the stuff that I need to back up. They are only necessary for the install procedure.


I'm downloading another purchase (audio plugin deals Massive World Bundle) so I can't restart my machine or risk opening the Bohemians in the DAW (which could crash and ruin the downloads). I ran the .exe and the installation completed - so hopefully when I boot up again tomorrow I can activate the Bohemians - I hope its not in poor taste to refer to them as Bohemians. Because I like saying it so especially. 

But your comments have put my mind at ease so thank you.


----------



## decredis (Nov 30, 2022)

Surprised to find the Bohemian Violin in chamber/chamber-divisi mode blends quite nicely with CSS and SCS to give more expressive detail to their sections. Now where are those Bohemian Violas and Basses?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 30, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> I'm downloading another purchase (audio plugin deals Massive World Bundle) so I can't restart my machine or risk opening the Bohemians in the DAW (which could crash and ruin the downloads). I ran the .exe and the installation completed - so hopefully when I boot up again tomorrow I can activate the Bohemians - I hope its not in poor taste to refer to them as Bohemians. Because I like saying it so especially.
> 
> But your comments have put my mind at ease so thank you.


Good call about the restart. That's what I forgot to do before authorising the instrument, so it wouldn't work at first. But yes, you have to restart. I believe that's also being said during the install process. Hopefully it will work fine tomorrow.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 30, 2022)

tack said:


> Installation was a little confusing:
> 
> Using Pulse, it was unclear if the folder I selected would _also_ be the installation folder, or just the download folder, particularly when the option was "Download & Install" and Pulse explicitly recommending _not_ to install in this folder (presumably due to it being for downloads). In fact, Pulse just launches the installer at which point you can choose your installation location. This was really misleading.
> During installation, it asks you where to put "plugin content" but, at least in the moment, I wasn't sure if this included the large sample data, or just things like presets. It defaults to C:\ProgramData on Windows. I made the assumption that this did include sample data, so picked the drive I wanted to hold it. (This assumption was true.) It installed stuff into C:\ProgramData anyway, but at least not the sample blobs. I'd make this clearer in the installer.
> ...


Trying and failing to download and install bohemian cello the last couple of days, tried three times. Downloading it to a SSD with 80 GB of free space. The specs says 20-something GB needed but 60-something during installation. The download however seems to be around 65 Gb, but there are no files in the folder…and then I’m out of space. 

How much free space is actually needed? 80gb doesn’t seem to be enough. @Virharmonic ? @Virharmonic Tea boy ?


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Nov 30, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> Trying and failing to download and install bohemian cello the last couple of days, tried three times. Downloading it to a SSD with 80 GB of free space. The specs says 20-something GB needed but 60-something during installation. The download however seems to be around 65 Gb, but there are no files in the folder…and then I’m out of space.
> 
> How much free space is actually needed? 80gb doesn’t seem to be enough. @Virharmonic ? @Virharmonic Tea boy ?


Sometimes SSDs have issues when they get close to full. I would try to clear up some space on that drive and than try it again. Also, check your Recycle Bin. I've found if I have a lot of stuff in my Recycle Bin, my Samsung brand SSDs will have problems.


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 30, 2022)

erikradbo said:


> Trying and failing to download and install bohemian cello the last couple of days, tried three times. Downloading it to a SSD with 80 GB of free space. The specs says 20-something GB needed but 60-something during installation. The download however seems to be around 65 Gb, but there are no files in the folder…and then I’m out of space.
> 
> How much free space is actually needed? 80gb doesn’t seem to be enough. @Virharmonic ? @Virharmonic Tea boy ?


Files are hidden until downloaded. If you are using the newest pulse you should have a drop down and a chance to choose which OS you use. If you choose either win or osx it will take 35gb to download and additional 35gb to unpack. However if you didn’t choose your OS and somehow double clicked through or used old version of Pulse the total requirements will double. 

I hope the above helps


----------



## Isotope4042 (Nov 30, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> I do find with the violin, that the vibrato is super aggressive, as are some of the legato or portamento transitions. The tuning stability is generally ok after the initial transitions, but I am also noticing that there are also fairly sudden and extreme volume fluctuations that happen during some notes.
> I am having to use a significant amount of compression to control the volume changes with the aggressive vibrato, but not much I can do about the sudden volume dips.


I love the aggressive vibrato, that's the biggest reason of my purchase.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 30, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Good call about the restart. That's what I forgot to do before authorising the instrument, so it wouldn't work at first. But yes, you have to restart. I believe that's also being said during the install process. Hopefully it will work fine tomorrow.


Thank you. It worked fluently and beautifully. (I got prompted to point to the blob file on bohemian violin, which was the one I hadn't installed prior to the move to the alternative hard drive.)


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 30, 2022)

Isotope4042 said:


> I love the aggressive vibrato, that's the biggest reason of my purchase.


It comes in handy. I was messing with the bohemian violin and cello in 7/8 time, feeling a bit spacey - the emotional vibrato seems to cry, and add almost a swing, even though I used no swung notes in actuality. (I felt Soundpaint tenor sax made a good ambient compliment. )

View attachment Bohemian.mp3


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 30, 2022)

I finally played with the Gorilla violin and cello and look forward to the viola.

However I still have yet to use these, in any finished piece.

The transitions and emotion and agility are nice.

But … erm … I always get this metallic, thinness feeling from the tone, when I play it. What am I missing? I’ve heard good demos of these (esp the cello). I wonder why I’ve always shied away from pulling the trigger on these when I’m selecting instruments.

I haven’t put out videos on the tone, because I’ve never been happy with it and don’t want to make negative videos. How are people getting good “tone” from these (esp the cello). I’d like to learn.

Edit: I want to make “useful” videos.


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 30, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I finally played with the Gorilla violin and cello and look forward to the viola.
> 
> However I still have yet to use these, in any finished piece.
> 
> ...


In my mp3 upload a moment ago I used Oeksound Soothe on the cello specifically to tame some of that - not that I mind in if there's a bit more room ambience, but in a relatively dry channel I think Soothe helped it. Smooth Operator is a bit similar and a lower cost alternative (maybe - I haven't tried ti).


----------



## jesussaddle (Nov 30, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Files are hidden until downloaded. If you are using the newest pulse you should have a drop down and a chance to choose which OS you use. If you choose either win or osx it will take 35gb to download and additional 35gb to unpack. However if you didn’t choose your OS and somehow double clicked through or used old version of Pulse the total requirements will double.
> 
> I hope the above helps


It doesn't matter if we delete the .bin files once done, right?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 30, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I finally played with the Gorilla violin and cello and look forward to the viola.
> 
> However I still have yet to use these, in any finished piece.
> 
> ...


the cello tone is rather strained between c3 to ~ E4 which I dont really like. That's all to do with the player tone rather than any sort of audio processing tho. Is that perhaps where your issue lies?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2022)

VEP crashes when adding Gorilla violin and cello, every single time, this is frustrating.  

UVI version has been rock solid for years.


----------



## EgM (Dec 1, 2022)

holywilly said:


> VEP crashes when adding Gorilla violin and cello, every single time, this is frustrating.
> 
> UVI version has been rock solid for years.


Win or Mac? What OS version?

Edit: I've tried on Win10-20H2 with latest VEP and it was working ok here


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2022)

Mac, OS 10.15, latest VEP.


----------



## soapmak3r (Dec 1, 2022)

Isotope4042 said:


> I love the aggressive vibrato, that's the biggest reason of my purchase.


Fair enough, but I think for the sake of flexibility a subtler performance could be of benefit.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 2, 2022)

EgM said:


> Win or Mac? What OS version?
> 
> Edit: I've tried on Win10-20H2 with latest VEP and it was working ok here


Alright, VEP crashes when hosting VST 2 version, and it works perfectly when hosting AU version. 

Unfortunately VEP does not support VST 3 yet.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 2, 2022)

The latest update was from last year right?

I'm hoping VST3 compatibility becomes available on VEP7.
(Hope they aren't saving that for VEP8 or something...)


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 3, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> Files are hidden until downloaded. If you are using the newest pulse you should have a drop down and a chance to choose which OS you use. If you choose either win or osx it will take 35gb to download and additional 35gb to unpack. However if you didn’t choose your OS and somehow double clicked through or used old version of Pulse the total requirements will double.
> 
> I hope the above helps


This worked, thanks. When not choosing OS specifically, at times Pulse demanded 169 Gb for the installation, which seems like a weird bug, perhaps on the pulse side.






Anyway, played with it and very happy so far. Quick interface question: Playing modes can be selected either by clicking in the interface or using keys but I can't select maestro mode by clicking on it in the interface it seems. When playing on a smaller keyboard this would be useful rather than having to use the keyswitches. Is there a thought behind this feature lacking?

Thanks!


----------



## bcslaam (Dec 3, 2022)

@Virharmonic thanks for updating Cello v4 to include cc assign on Auto-bow and Lasting Bow. You listened 

Any chance you can do the same with Violin v4? Either that or make the switch understand note vel value 0 as discretely off and vel above 0 discretly on, should achieve the same.


----------



## ShadeanDust (Dec 5, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I finally played with the Gorilla violin and cello and look forward to the viola.
> 
> However I still have yet to use these, in any finished piece.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know if I am getting a 'good tone', objectively speaking. Personally, I do like it, but I am not doing anything at all with them. I simply play them out of the box and then fix some timing issues and tweak a couple of articulations here and there. This is the result I usually get with versions 3 of both the violin and the cello:


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 5, 2022)

ShadeanDust said:


> Well, I don't know if I am getting a 'good tone', objectively speaking. Personally, I do like it, but I am not doing anything at all with them. I simply play them out of the box and then fix some timing issues and tweak a couple of articulations here and there. This is the result I usually get with versions 3 of both the violin and the cello:



Very nice, thank you for sharing!



SimonCharlesHanna said:


> the cello tone is rather strained between c3 to ~ E4 which I dont really like. That's all to do with the player tone rather than any sort of audio processing tho. Is that perhaps where your issue lies?


Possibly. I had been experimenting with solo cello timbres against each other, in isolation (solo'd) ... and then writing with the one that I liked best, composing the "accompaniment" around that solo and mixing it all last.

Now, in the past week, I'm starting to work from a piano sketch. Then, trying my various solo cello packages "in the mix" after the parts have been written. And it's humbling to hear which cello "pops" against a certain piano but conflicts with another piano (e.g., masking).

Or which cello gets buried in a strings section vs sounding vibrant and clear, standing out. Basically, which solo cello sounds great in isolation but muddy in context. It's refreshing to have to re-learn something; I feel like I'm re-learning how to mix, now that I have about 17 thousand solo cellos to choose from, and they all have different qualities!


----------



## soapmak3r (Dec 5, 2022)

Are people generally automating the dynamics of these libraries to get the most realistic sound?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Are people generally automating the dynamics of these libraries to get the most realistic sound?


yes, absolutely.


----------



## soapmak3r (Dec 5, 2022)

holywilly said:


> yes, absolutely.


Is it only CC11 that applies to these libraries or do other CCs do stuff, besides the keyswitches?


----------



## holywilly (Dec 5, 2022)

soapmak3r said:


> Is it only CC11 that applies to these libraries or do other CCs do stuff, besides the keyswitches?


Only CC11, and velocity.


----------



## tomatohorse (Dec 17, 2022)

Cello v4 causes crashes quite a bit for me, sadly. I'm on a macbook pro running 10.15, using Logic. Thank God for auto-save. But still, makes it hard to get work done.


----------



## decredis (Dec 21, 2022)

Oooh, shiny new website, and a prefiguring of the possibility of a pre-order of the putative viola!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2022)

And it appears that the AAX version of Bohemian Violin has finally arrived:



> vst / au / aax dedicated plugin built on the gorilla engine.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## zeng (Dec 21, 2022)

decredis said:


> Oooh, shiny new website, and a prefiguring of the possibility of a pre-order of the putative viola!


or 2024


----------



## Keano12 (Jan 1, 2023)

Do the Bviolin and cello compliment each other in a piece of music together compared to emotional V&C?


----------



## Juulu (Jan 6, 2023)

For anyone with Bohemian Violin, I'm wondering if you'd be able to mockup a soloist line for me. I'm planning on doing a mockup of this piece and am wondering if BV would sound good.



I'm mainly referring to the violin arpeggio in the beginning.


----------



## cloudrunner92 (Sunday at 10:16 AM)

Hey @Juulu,
I gave it a quick try. This is basically as "out of the box" as it gets, I just clicked together the part in the piano roll, didn't do anything with velocity or mod wheel, only picked two different performer modes - Sprightly for the first part and Emotive for the second.
View attachment LakeBresha-Violin.mp3


My experience so far with the Bohemian products has been that if the performer does what you have in mind, it sounds absolutely stunning, but fine tuning the performance I've really struggled with. You know, when it does different phrasing than you have in mind or you run out of bow in an extended legato phrase and can't find a good place to rebow. In the little solo above I notice a ton of small things already that I'd change if possible. I haven't dug deep enough yet to see if the "crafting" keyswitches etc. would get me there. For now, this is just the performer doing its magic.
On a side note, this piece is one of my favorites from the FFXIII soundtrack, maybe only rivaled by Blinded by Light 😁
Edit: I tried working a bit on the velocities and some overlapping for legato. Getting somewhere, but I'd still have to put in more time.
View attachment LakeBresha-Violin-v2.mp3


----------



## Juulu (Sunday at 10:53 AM)

Thanks so much


cloudrunner92 said:


> Hey @Juulu,
> I gave it a quick try. This is basically as "out of the box" as it gets, I just clicked together the part in the piano roll, didn't do anything with velocity or mod wheel, only picked two different performer modes - Sprightly for the first part and Emotive for the second.
> View attachment LakeBresha-Violin.mp3
> 
> ...


Thank so much! I like how expressive it is, especially the second part. Ya this is one of my favorite tracks as well, along with Fangs theme. Appreciate you doing this for me.


----------



## soapmak3r (Tuesday at 1:30 PM)

I am finding that a real weakness of these libraries is that they are not very useful in simple, subtle, slower musical phrases, as there is too much movement in all of the current articulations.


----------



## jbuhler (Tuesday at 1:33 PM)

soapmak3r said:


> I am finding that this is a real weakness of these libraries is that they are not very useful in simple, subtle musical phrases, as there is too much movement in all of the current articulations.


They do have a mind of their own, meaning you have to write what they want to play rather than trying to bend them to your will. If you follow them, they can be very lovely indeed. 

I will say that I still prefer the original Bohemian Violin, which was a far more limited instrument than the current one, but so easy to noodle with. That ease of use has been pretty much lost now.


----------



## davidson (Tuesday at 1:50 PM)

It'd be nice to see some product walkthrough videos added after all these years, especially to explain the new engine and UI.


----------

